# HELP!  Need a fragrance suggestions for CP soap



## math ace

Here's the deal - I am new to CP soap making.  I've been making M&P soap for years, but just branched into CP soap making this year.  The first thing I discovered with CP soap is that the fragrances can disappear or morph or cause the batter to seize.  I QUICKLY learned that I need to make test bars of a fragrance before committing pounds of soap to a fragrance that doesn't make it through the cure period!

I've searched the fragrance review chart AND contributed my own personal experiences to it! I've searched the forum itself.  Most of the threads that had fragrance recommendations are older (2014 - 2017).  I know a lot of reformulations on the scents have been made over the last couple of years and that could effect an old recommendation. 

I've ordered from Bramble Berry, Candle Science, Rustic Escentuals, and Micas and More.
I've tested about 50 Fragrances so far.  I had a lot of $1 samples from Candle Science and Rustic Escentuals LOL .  I started doing the testing 2 months ago.  So far, I can testify that the following scents do last at least 2 months:
BB -  Sweet Cranberry
RE - Honeydew,  Barbershop 1920's, & Lemon Sugar Bundt Cake
CS - White Tea & Berries

I'm out of fragrance samples!  I don't want to invest any more money in trying scents that don't have a proven track record in CP soap.  I want fragrances that last at least 6 months! It will be another 5 months before I know which of my 50 samples are going to last that long.  Honestly, many did not make it pass the 1 month mark!

  I make soap every couple of months.  It is a crafting outlet for me.  All this testing is more like work than crafting and it is stealing the joy from my soul! I am close to tucking my tail and running back to melt and pour for some soul satisfying crafting time.  *PLEASE, SHARE your recommendations for fragrances that last over 6 months in CP soap.  *

Based on my research - These are the scents that I am thinking about trying next...

*Bramble Berry (BB)* - Fresh Mango, Grapefruit Lily, Peach Prosecco
*
Candle Science (CS) *- Oakmoss & Amber,  Lavender FO
*
Day Star (DS)* - Toffee Sugar Crunch
*
Lone Star (LS) *- Love Spell type,  Pink Chiffon
*
Nature's Garden (NG)* -  Anjou Pear Blossom,  Bamboo White Grapefruit, Baby Bee, Bayberry,
                                                    Bite Me, Channel No 5,  Cracklin Birch, Lemon Sugar, 
                                                    Mango Sorbet, Nag Champa, Pumpkin Apple Butter, 
                                                    The Perfect Man,  Ruby Red Grapefruit, Satsuma, 
                                                     & Sweet Orange Chili Pepper, 
*
Nurture Soap* -  Flame Tree,  Awaken
*
Pure Fragrance *- Dragon's Blood
*
Rustic Escentuals (ES)* - Redwood, Satsuma,  London Fog, Lemon Verbena, 
                                                    Hippie Chick,  & Tuscan Fields

*If you have used any of the above in the last 2 years and can verify that they last at least 6 months in CP, please let me know.  *

If you have any other recommendations, PLEASE SHARE...  I know RE and CS usually do a $1 sale in about a month.  So, it would be a good time to try some more scents from them!  

Does NG do sales?  I found a lot of recommendations for their scents.


----------



## JanelleTrebuna

BB- Lemon Verbena (*my favorite), Cinnamon sugar, and Blossoms and Berries.
Crazy Candles- campfire scent (dh favorite)


----------



## IrishLass

From your list, I have soaped these:

NG's The Perfect Man- it lasts for over a year in my soap used @ .75 oz ppo. 
Rustic Escentual's Longon Fog- lasts for over a year in my soap used at .8 oz ppo 
Rustic Escentuals Tuscan Fields- lasts for over a year in my soap used at .95 oz ppo
Rustic Escentuals Redwood- lasts for over a year in my soap used @ .9 oz ppo
Rustic Escentuals Satsuma- lasts at least 6 months in my soap used at .8 oz ppo (possibly longer, but I used up my soap)

Since you have Daystar on your list....if you like a sparkling Lime scent, Daystar's Paradise FO lasts for 3+ years in my soap @ .75 oz ppo. It soaps great, too. Very well-behaved. For an ocean scent, their Salty Sailor is very long lasting, even when used at only .5 oz ppo (3 years+). It moves quickly, but I've learned to be quicker- I don't do a steep water discount with it (I use a 31 % lye concentration), and I don't do any fancy swirls with it (I color it with just one color, and I place Melt & Pour shell embeds on top for decoration before it totally sets up).

Since you have Brambleberry on your list....if you like the smell of Tone-brand soap, their Soapy Clean is a dead-on dupe and it's very long-lasting in my soap at .75 oz ppo (3+ years).


IrishLass


----------



## math ace

Many thanks to Jannelle and IrishLass!  

THREE YEARS on a fragrance?  Lordy, I didn't even think that was possible!  Oh heart be still, I can't wait to start soaping again!  
I am planning on shredding all my "scent fader" bars of soap and adding them to loaf soap once I get my hands on some long last fragrances.  At least I won't feel like I threw away all that money in my production "unscented" bars of soap!


----------



## dibbles

From your list - Depending on when you bought it, Grapefruit Lily is now listed as not recommended for CP soap. I'm not sure why because it still shows up in the BB fragrance calculator as safe to use at .8 per pound of soap. It can move quickly, but is manageable if you don't try anything fancy. It's a very nice scent. BB's Pink Grapefruit is one of my favorites, and I usually mix the two to slow it down. I just got Peach Prosecco, but haven't used it yet.
NG Cracklin Birch will stick.
NS Flame Tree will stick - discolors to a rusty brown. I tried using a vanilla color stabilizer and it discolored to a very pretty gold. Winter Wonderland from NS will stick forever, but it's not phthalate free. A couple of other favorites from NS are Earth Meets Sky, Paramour, Persephone's Kiss (which is light but does stick for a year), and Black Raspberry Vanilla which is the BRV I like best out of the few I've tried - strong and sticks forever.
RE Lemon Verbena I have used. I have used it alone and also mixed 50/50 with Meyer Lemon. This lemon verbena is comparable to most I have used. My sister can't use fragranced anything anymore due to eczema, but when she could all she ever wanted was Lemon Verbena everything. I have tried many, many of them and found them all to be very similar, stick well and lovely. 

If you are open to trying Fragrance Buddy, I've had good luck there. Their Karma dupe (Life Lessons I think it's called), White Tea and Ginger and Leaves are all strong and last a very long time.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

math ace said:


> Oh heart be still, I can't wait to start soaping again!






  That cracked me up! I know the feeling!


----------



## math ace

@ Dibbles

I just sent BB an email about their grapefruit lily.  I'll let you know what they say about its "change in recommended usage" status.
In your opinion, BB's pink grapefruit is a long lasting CP fragrance? I love grapefruit scents and would prefer a straight grapefruit scent if I could find a good one.

@Zany_in_CO 

Don't get me started girl!  My soaping hobby started in the spare bedroom!  When I expanded into CP soap, the hobby storage expanded into my dining room!  You can't see the table any more because it is covered with little 1 ounce sample bottles and soaping paraphernalia.  EVERYTHING is on HOLD until I find some scents that LAST!

I learned to wait after I made the most beautiful spin swirl soap with a fragrance that didn't last a week!
Oh, let's not forget the nice spoon plop loaf  that I made with a fragrance that morphed to the scent of lysol wipes!  OMG, it was DISGUSTING! 

In the beginning, I was most concerned with how the fragrance would effect the soap behavior. Not Any More! I'll deal with a little ricing or acceleration if the fragrance will stick and not morph!


----------



## MGM

I have no recommendations, but did want to say that I found a soap that a friend brought me from France in about 2002. Still as fragrant as it was 17 years ago (and it wasn't delicate back then!) . I stored it very carefully, you know : under the bathroom sink, not wrapped one way or another


----------



## Cellador

I soaped BB Grapefruit Lily over a year ago, and it's still strong. I hope you hear back from them on that scent. The Apricot Freesia is a sticker too, but you have to avoid gel.
WSP's Frankincense sticks well. Their Nag Champa is super authentic & strong too.
Sweetcakes Lilac is amazing. So is the Yuzu. And the Sandalwood.
I so hate to say it, but I cannot find a RE scent that sticks. I love a lot of their scents in other products, but they just don't do well for me in soap.


----------



## dibbles

math ace said:


> @ Dibbles
> 
> I just sent BB an email about their grapefruit lily.  I'll let you know what they say about its "change in recommended usage" status.
> In your opinion, BB's pink grapefruit is a long lasting CP fragrance? I love grapefruit scents and would prefer a straight grapefruit scent if I could find a good one.


Pink grapefruit seems to stick well for me. It's been awhile since I used it on its own. Grapefruit Bellini is actually my very favorite, and a blend of the two is great. Grapefruit Bellini has gotten to be pretty expensive and it does accelerate, although not uncontrollably. Mixing the two offsets the cost of the GB and the acceleration, and it pumps up the grapefruit notes. BB Yuzu also sticks well and is very nice, although not a straight, true grapefruit.

I'd appreciate what Bramble Berry has to say about the change in the Grapefruit Lily. Thanks!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Apple Harvest - Candle Science.  Nom nom.


----------



## dibbles

Cellador said:


> I soaped BB Grapefruit Lily over a year ago, and it's still strong. I hope you hear back from them on that scent. The Apricot Freesia is a sticker too, but you have to avoid gel.
> WSP's Frankincense sticks well. Their Nag Champa is super authentic & strong too.
> Sweetcakes Lilac is amazing. So is the Yuzu. And the Sandalwood.
> I so hate to say it, but I cannot find a RE scent that sticks. I love a lot of their scents in other products, but they just don't do well for me in soap.


I'm glad someone else likes Sweet Cakes. They have some amazingly good FOs.


----------



## runnerchicki

I made soap with NG Sweet Orange Chili Pepper in March. I always fragrance on the "light" end, and it is still fragrant. It is my absolute favorite fragrance so far, and I would like to make another batch with it, but I haven't found the box with my fragrances yet (I moved a month ago and I am not finished unpacking still LOL) I'm thinking the only way to guarantee I can find it again is to just go ahead and order another bottle.


----------



## math ace

Cellador said:


> I soaped BB Grapefruit Lily over a year ago, and it's still strong. I hope you hear back from them on that scent. The Apricot Freesia is a sticker too, but you have to avoid gel.



I will tell you what happens to the Apricot Freesia IF YOU DON'T AVOID the GEL .. It morphs into a Lysol Wipes scent!
There is no rebatching it either! It is strong and lasts FOREVER!  I had to throw the whole loaf away!


----------



## cmzaha

IrishLass said:


> From your list, I have soaped these:
> Since you have Brambleberry on your list....if you like the smell of Tone-brand soap, their Soapy Clean is a dead-on dupe and it's very long-lasting in my soap at .75 oz ppo (3+ years).
> IrishLass


My daughter and I loved Soapy Clean from Bramblerry, but sadly they no longer seem to carry it.


----------



## math ace

Cellador said:


> Sweetcakes Lilac is amazing. So is the Yuzu. And the Sandalwood.



Funny you should mention Lilac!  
The Lilac from RE is very faint and takes on a play-doh scent in CP soap.
The Lilac from CS is very good so far, but I'm only 1 month in on the trial.  Unfortunately it accelerated so bad for me that I barely got it in the mold.  

How hard is it to work with sweetcakes' Lilac?



dibbles said:


> A couple of other favorites from NS are Earth Meets Sky, Paramour, Persephone's Kiss (which is light but does stick for a year), and Black Raspberry Vanilla which is the BRV I like best out of the few I've tried - strong and sticks forever.
> . . .
> If you are open to trying Fragrance Buddy, I've had good luck there. Their Karma dupe (Life Lessons I think it's called), White Tea and Ginger and Leaves are all strong and last a very long time.



I have the Black Raspberry Vanilla from Nurture Soap in one of my testers!  It is only a couple of weeks old.  At least I can have high expectations for it 

I am open to trying any place that sells a tested and proven long lasting scent.  Until today, I didn't even know FB existed.


----------



## msunnerstood

Ive had really good luck with FB sccnts, their shipping is very reasonable too. Otherwise, Aztec sells 1 ounce samples 5 for $5 every month and they post their coupon code for it on their site.


----------



## cerelife

Ok, so I went through my soaping notes for the last seven years (before that they're all handwritten and I'm too lazy to go find them), and these are the FOs that stand out to me for having retained a medium to strong scent at the 1 year mark. BTW, I have a bar from my very first batch of soap about 10 years ago using BB's Vanilla Vanilla and it STILL smells amazing!!!

ETA: I forgot that BB no longer carries Soapy Clean FO (and I should because I bought a few pounds of it when they discontinued it!), and when I checked the other FOs it seems that they no longer offer Vanilla Vanilla either - Very sad, since these were great FO's  I still have a few pounds of both, so maybe Nurture could make dupes of them?

RE
Heavenly Honeysuckle
Blue Skies
Oud Wood

Peak
Raspberry Truffle
Green Clover & Aloe
Downey Fresh
Wild Mountain Honey

NG
Bite Me
Narcissist
Green Irish Tweed

BB
Black Amber and Lavender
Vanilla Vanilla
Sea Moss
Fresh Snow
Crisp Apple Rose
Soapy Clean

WSP
Nag Champa
Iced Tea Twist
Rose Garden
Carribean Coconut
Sweet Honeysuckle
Lemongrass Sage
Mango Papaya

Daystar
Milk Sugar Kisses
Paradise
Salty Sailor
Woods and Bitter Coffee
Toffee Sugar Crunch

Fragrance Buddy
Sweet Orange and Chili Pepper
Flying Fox (Jasmin Showers)
Sultana (Prince Showers)
Citrus Tree
Weather Vane
Imogen Rose (Rose Goddess)

Mad Oils (now Arizona Mad Oils)
Velvet Peppercorn
Elderflower
Wild Hyacinth


----------



## math ace

msunnerstood said:


> Ive had really good luck with FB sccnts, their shipping is very reasonable too.



@msunnerstood 
Do you have any specific recommendations for FB scents that you have tried that have lasted at least 6 months in cp soap?



cerelife said:


> Ok, so I went through my soaping notes for the last seven years (before that they're all handwritten and I'm too lazy to go find them), and these are the FOs that stand out to me for having retained a medium to strong scent at the 1 year mark. BTW, I have a bar from my very first batch of soap about 10 years ago using BB's Vanilla Vanilla and it STILL smells amazing!!!


 I bought the Vanilla Vanilla when it went on clearance a couple of months ago!  I have a sample bar of it curing now.  Totally AWESOME that this scent should be a WINNER ,WINNER, Chicken Dinner!  

@cerelife

Can you describe that Wild Mountain Honey fragrance?  I am one of those people who do not appreciate the very popular scent of Oatmeal, Milk, and Honey.  I do not know which part of that scent (Oatmeal, Milk, or Honey aspects) turns me off, but something does.  How similar is the Wild Mountain Honey to the Oatmeal, Milk & Honey fragrance?


----------



## Cellador

math ace said:


> Funny you should mention Lilac!
> The Lilac from RE is very faint and takes on a play-doh scent in CP soap.
> The Lilac from CS is very good so far, but I'm only 1 month in on the trial.  Unfortunately it accelerated so bad for me that I barely got it in the mold.
> 
> How hard is it to work with sweetcakes' Lilac?


Umm, I just did a one pound tester of it. I always soap cool and hand mix my FOs. All that being said, it did accelerate but not instant-seize type acceleration. No ricing or discoloration. So, not bad for a strong floral-just keep designs simple.


----------



## dibbles

@cerelife Have you made CP with BB's Sea Moss? I have a small bottle I keep for things other than soap because I love it and used to use it when I made M&P. But I have heard the acceleration and ricing in CP is out of control so haven't wanted to even test it.


----------



## amd

I soap at 1 oz PPO and my soaps are shrink wrapped at 6-8 weeks, so take that into consideration.



cerelife said:


> NG
> Bite Me
> Narcissist
> Green Irish Tweed



*Bite Me* sticks well in soap. Renamed it to Cherry Limeade for my customers (they prefer names that describe the scent).
*Narcissist* is very light and fades out after 6 mos. I like this one in B&B products as it holds there.
Also from NG: *Dark Musk*, *The Perfect Man*, *Cracklin Birch*. I have used *Werewolf* in beer soap but it gave me difficulties, I haven't tried it in a regular soap yet. The scent was well received by the brewery customers though and they sold 18 bars in two weeks.



cerelife said:


> WSP
> Nag Champa
> Iced Tea Twist
> Rose Garden
> Carribean Coconut
> Sweet Honeysuckle
> Lemongrass Sage
> Mango Papaya



*Nag Champa* is the best hands down. I just sold my last bar from a batch made 18 mos ago, and the customer said it was still "like new" (the only scent this guy buys from me, so I consider him an "expert" lol).
*Iced Tea Twist* holds really well, that's another one that I made 18 mos ago that is still holding perfectly.
*Mango Papaya* is good but doesn't hold well past 8 mos. Be aware that if you mix this FO with another FO it will seize. I've mixed with 3 other FO's, all well behaved FO's, and it was not fun every.single.time. (But smells dang good mixed at 2:1 with WSP Summer Ale FO, so I'm suffering through with that FO combo.)
As long as you're buying from WSP, *True Lilac* is hands down the.best.lilac.ever. I can't keep it in stock. *Sea Salt & Driftwood *decelerates trace so it's beautiful to work with and sticks (going on 3 years for the bar my hubby just put into the shower).

When I shop for FO's, I read all of the supplier notes and then read through three years of reviews, then I come check the forum FO chart.  It has saved me from a lot of bad decisions.


----------



## IrishLass

cmzaha said:


> My daughter and I loved Soapy Clean from Bramblerry, but sadly they no longer seem to carry it.



Oh no! Dang, I'm really bummed! Everyone in my family _loved_ that one. I guess I'll be rationing my remaining pound down to the very last drop. 


IrishLass


----------



## math ace

@Cellador 

I heard back from BB about the grapefruit Lily scent.. They said

*"The reason it is not recommended is because it accelerates your trace in cold process soaps. *
*It is still fine to use and holds its scent well but it can be hard to work with for new soapers.*

*Hope this helps explain!*

*- Chloe"*

*I went ahead and summarized the recommendations thus far . FYI: Bramble Berry just put their Christmas Fragrances on sale AND I DON'T SEE any Christmas Fragrances, SUPER LONG LASTING, Christmas Fragrance recommendations being made for BB.

Bramble Berry (BB)* - Black Amber and Lavender, Crisp Apple Rose, Fresh Mango, Fresh Snow, Grapefruit Lily, Lemon Verbena, Peach Prosecco, Pink Grapefruit, Sea Moss,

*Candle Science (CS) *- Oakmoss & Amber, Lavender FO, Apple Harvest
*
Day Star (DS)* - Milk Sugar Kisses, Toffee Sugar Crunch, Paradise, Salty Sailor (accelerates), Woods and Bitter Coffee

*Fragrance Buddy (FB) -* Citrus Tree,  Flying Fox (Jasmin Showers),  Leaves,  Imogen Rose (Rose Goddess),  Karma dupe (Life Lessons I think it's called),  Sultana (Prince Showers),  Sweet Orange and Chili Pepper,  Weather Vane,  White Tea and Ginger,

*Lone Star (LS) *- Love Spell type,  Pink Chiffon

*Mad Oils (now Arizona Mad Oils) – *Elderflower, Wild Hyacinth, Velvet Peppercorn

*
Nature's Garden (NG)* - Anjou Pear Blossom,  Bamboo White Grapefruit,  Baby Bee, Bayberry,  Bite Me,   Cracklin Birch,  Dark Musk,
                              Elf Sweat,  Green Irish Tweed,  Lemon Sugar,   Mango Sorbet,  Nag Champa,   Pumpkin Apple Butter,   The Perfect Man,
                             Ruby Red Grapefruit,   Satsuma,  & Sweet Orange Chili Pepper, 

*Nurture Soap* -, Awaken, Black Raspberry Vanilla, Earth Meets Sky, Flame Tree, Paramour
*
Pure Fragrance *- Dragon's Blood,  Green Clover & Aloe,  Downey Fresh,  Raspberry Truffle,  Wild Mountain Honey

*
Rustic Escentuals (ES)* - Redwood,   Satsuma,   London Fog,   Lemon Verbena,   Hippie Chick,  Tuscan Fields,  Heavenly Honeysuckle
                                             Blue Skies, Oud Wood
*
Sweetcakes - * Lilac is amazing,  Yuzu,  Sandalwood.

*Wholesale Supplies PLUS (WSP)* – Caribbean Coconut,  Frankincense,   Ice Tea Twist,  Lemongrass Sage,  Mango Papaya,  
                                              Nag Champa,  Rose Garden,  Sea Salt & Driftwood, Sweet Honeysuckle,  True Lilac

I want to take a minute to specifically say THANK YOU for taking the time to post your experiences with these fragrances.  Thank you for sharing with me.  I appreciate the usage notes and the fragrance behavior warnings.  Thanks for being so gracious in the sharing of your knowledge.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

math ace said:


> I will tell you what happens to the Apricot Freesia IF YOU DON'T AVOID the GEL .. It morphs into a Lysol Wipes scent!
> There is no rebatching it either! It is strong and lasts FOREVER!  I had to throw the whole loaf away!



good to know about the apricot freesia--I made some in HP soap and it is wonderful smelling and seems to be holding its scent


----------



## dibbles

One more Fragrance Buddy is Citrus Bath. It is like a sugared citrus to my nose and crazy strong - will easily last a year. I second Sweet Cakes Sandalwood. Also from Sweet Cakes Naran Ji and Orange Blossom (I blend them, but both are nice on their own).


----------



## Zany_in_CO

math ace said:


> @Zany_in_CODon't get me started girl!


   Laughing so hard I almost fell off my rocking chair! You're going to fit right in here. A bit on the cranky side, tho. (Just teasin' ya!)


math ace said:


> I had to throw the whole loaf away!


Tsk tsk. As many members will tell you -- you may not like a scent, but there always seems to be someone who likes it well enough to take the whole batch.
I'd also advise you to not be  so quick to judging a scent... CP does take longer to reach its full potential, unlike MP that has the advantage of "instant gratification". Patience, grasshopper. 


math ace said:


> I want to take a minute to specifically say THANK YOU for taking the time to post your experiences with these fragrances.


Thank you, math ace, for starting this thread! Great Topic! 

Should be a Sticky and left open for future posts.


----------



## Saponificarian

Pumpkin Soufflé from BB lasts forever! Have some soaps over 2 years old. It’s nutty so I don’t love it but it sticks. Lavender chamomile is to die for! Love it and I have bars over a year old that smells great.


----------



## cerelife

These I soap at 0.5 oz ppo:

RE
Heavenly Honeysuckle
Blue Skies
Oud Wood

Peak
Raspberry Truffle
Green Clover & Aloe
Downey Fresh
Wild Mountain Honey

WSP
Iced Tea Twist
Sweet Honeysuckle

Everything else I soap at 1 oz ppo.

BTW - The following FOs accelerate like crazy!! They’re boogers to work with but they smell so good and stick so well that I feel like they’re worth the trouble. I use a high lard recipe to slow things down and soap cool with no water discount. I add the FO to my room temperature oils along with a single color and stick blend it together before I add my lye water. Then I hand stir with a spatula just long enough to get everything well blended and pour it into my log mold. You have to work fast with these, but they are certainly ‘do-able’ in CP!!

BB
Sea Moss

Daystar
Salty Sailor

Fragrance Buddy
Flying Fox (Jasmin Showers)
Sultana (Prince Showers)

Oh, and I soap most florals and any FO that smells to me like it's going 'finicky' in a high lard recipe just to slow things down!

@cerelife

I am so glad you came back and posted the additional information about the Ice Tea Twist Fragrance.  I looked at this fragrance last night and had "Sticker Price Shock"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  at $10 for the 2 ounce bottle.  I feel better about trying the scent if a .5 oz ppo application works.

Plus, knowing that it isn't a PAIN to work with makes it worth an surcharge.



math ace said:


> @cerelife
> 
> Can you describe that Wild Mountain Honey fragrance?  I am one of those people who do not appreciate the very popular scent of Oatmeal, Milk, and Honey.  I do not know which part of that scent (Oatmeal, Milk, or Honey aspects) turns me off, but something does.  How similar is the Wild Mountain Honey to the Oatmeal, Milk & Honey fragrance?


I'm another one who just doesn't care for OMH fragrances - they always smell like play-doh to me! Peak's Wild Mountain Honey is a very authentic raw wildflower honey scent to my nose. OOB and in the cured soap it smells very much like the raw honey from my uncle's apiary in North Georgia. So to answer your question: it smells NOTHING like OMH fragrances!!



dibbles said:


> @cerelife Have you made CP with BB's Sea Moss? I have a small bottle I keep for things other than soap because I love it and used to use it when I made M&P. But I have heard the acceleration and ricing in CP is out of control so haven't wanted to even test it.


Yep, this one accelerates like crazy in CP!! But I've never had it rice on me yet, and I make this one pretty often because I have a customer who buys 20 bars at time!
I mentioned my technique for these booger FOs in the post above so I won't bore you again with the details, but it's perfectly do-able and makes a lovely soap 



IrishLass said:


> Oh no! Dang, I'm really bummed! Everyone in my family _loved_ that one. I guess I'll be rationing my remaining pound down to the very last drop.
> 
> 
> IrishLass


Do you think the sweet lady from Nurture would be willing to make a dupe? I've got enough to send her some...


----------



## math ace

*PEAK Fragrances: * That Wild Mountain Honey fragrance is calling my name! 
I checked PEAK's shipping rates and it looks like $7 for the first $200.  That is a very fair price for shipping!
They carry the 1 ounce sample size which is PERFECT for me in my testing stage.

* Are there any MORE RECOMMENDATIONS for fragrances from PEAK  that last at least 6 months? *

On the list right now are:
*Peak*
Raspberry Truffle
Green Clover & Aloe
Downey Fresh
Wild Mountain Honey


----------



## math ace

I had a mistake in my earlier post, post # 30, so I am posting the corrected list.

Also,  Still looking for long lasting *Christmas Fragrance* Recommendations.  * 
FYI: Bramble Berry just put their Christmas Fragrances on sale.

Bramble Berry (BB) - *Black Amber and Lavender, Crisp Apple Rose, Fresh Mango, Fresh Snow, Grapefruit Lily, 
                                               Lavender chamomile,   Lemon Verbena, Peach Prosecco, Pink Grapefruit, Sea Moss, Pumpkin Soufflé    
*
Candle Science (CS) - *Oakmoss & Amber, Lavender FO, Apple Harvest
*
Day Star (DS) - *Milk Sugar Kisses,  Toffee Sugar Crunch, Paradise,  Salty Sailor (accelerates), Woods and Bitter Coffee
*

Fragrance Buddy (FB) – *Citrus Bath,  Citrus Tree,  Flying Fox (Jasmin Showers),  Leaves,  Imogen Rose (Rose Goddess), 
Karma dupe (Life Lessons I think it's called),   Sultana (Prince Showers),   Sweet Orange and Chili Pepper,  Weather Vane,
White Tea and Ginger,
*
Lone Star (LS) - *Love Spell type,  Pink Chiffon

*
Mad Oils (now Arizona Mad Oils) –* Elderflower,  Wild Hyacinth,  Velvet Peppercorn
*
Nature's Garden (NG) - *Anjou Pear Blossom,  Bamboo White Grapefruit,  Baby Bee,  Bayberry,  Bite Me (smells like Cherry Limeade), Cracklin Birch, Dark Musk,  Elf Sweat, Green Irish Tweed, Lemon Sugar, Mango Sorbet,  Nag Champa, Pumpkin Apple Butter, The Perfect Man,  Ruby Red Grapefruit, Satsuma,  & Sweet Orange Chili Pepper, 

*Nurture Soap - *Awaken,  Black Raspberry Vanilla,  Earth Meets Sky,   Flame Tree,   Paramour
*
Pure Fragrance -* Dragon's Blood
*
PEAK Fragrance - *Green Clover & Aloe,   Downey Fresh,   Raspberry Truffle,   Wild Mountain Honey
*
Rustic Escentuals (ES) - *Redwood,   Satsuma,   London Fog,   Lemon Verbena,  Hippie Chick,   Tuscan Fields,   
Heavenly Honeysuckle,   Blue Skies,  Oud Wood
*
Sweetcakes -  *Lilac,    Naran Ji ,   Orange Blossom,    Sandalwood,   Yuzu,
*
Wholesale Supplies PLUS (WSP) – *Caribbean Coconut,   Frankincense,   Ice Tea Twist,   Lemongrass Sage,   Mango Papaya, 
Nag Champa,   Rose Garden,   Sea Salt & Driftwood,   Sweet Honeysuckle,  True Lilac

*Also,  Are there any good long lasting Honeydew or Melon Fragrances?*


----------



## RobinRogers

math ace said:


> Here's the deal - I am new to CP soap making.  I've been making M&P soap for years, but just branched into CP soap making this year.  The first thing I discovered with CP soap is that the fragrances can disappear or morph or cause the batter to seize.  I QUICKLY learned that I need to make test bars of a fragrance before committing pounds of soap to a fragrance that doesn't make it through the cure period!
> 
> I've searched the fragrance review chart AND contributed my own personal experiences to it! I've searched the forum itself.  Most of the threads that had fragrance recommendations are older (2014 - 2017).  I know a lot of reformulations on the scents have been made over the last couple of years and that could effect an old recommendation.
> 
> I've ordered from Bramble Berry, Candle Science, Rustic Escentuals, and Micas and More.
> I've tested about 50 Fragrances so far.  I had a lot of $1 samples from Candle Science and Rustic Escentuals LOL .  I started doing the testing 2 months ago.  So far, I can testify that the following scents do last at least 2 months:
> BB -  Sweet Cranberry
> RE - Honeydew,  Barbershop 1920's, & Lemon Sugar Bundt Cake
> CS - White Tea & Berries
> 
> I'm out of fragrance samples!  I don't want to invest any more money in trying scents that don't have a proven track record in CP soap.  I want fragrances that last at least 6 months! It will be another 5 months before I know which of my 50 samples are going to last that long.  Honestly, many did not make it pass the 1 month mark!
> 
> I make soap every couple of months.  It is a crafting outlet for me.  All this testing is more like work than crafting and it is stealing the joy from my soul! I am close to tucking my tail and running back to melt and pour for some soul satisfying crafting time.  *PLEASE, SHARE your recommendations for fragrances that last over 6 months in CP soap.  *


I am new to soaping, as well. I started in January and I’ve done only CP soaps. I’ve had the same experience. You can go to the fragrance calc on Brambleberry and it will tell you how much of the different scents you need per lb of oils. I have experimented enough to know that many citrus oils do not hike fragrance well in CP soaps. To combat this, I have mixed my citrus scents with a bit of kaolin clay and have had success in anchoring the scent. Also, I like to use a bit of clove or cinnamon with my citrus scents and that is a nice combination. I particularly like the sweet orange essential oil mixed with a bit of clove oil.
I have also learned the hard way that many florals will seize. I had a batch of Gardenia that seized on me and no matter what you do, you cannot make that stuff pretty! I melted it down and remolded it, cut it into pieces and made a mosaic with it! It still wouldn’t be something I’d gift to anyone other than close family who just love Gardenia!!! (My sister!!)
Some people don’t like kaolin clay because they say it dries the skin but I have not found that to be so. I’ve used a teaspoon in


amd said:


> I soap at 1 oz PPO and my soaps are shrink wrapped at 6-8 weeks, so take that into consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> *Bite Me* sticks well in soap. Renamed it to Cherry Limeade for my customers (they prefer names that describe the scent).
> *Narcissist* is very light and fades out after 6 mos. I like this one in B&B products as it holds there.
> Also from NG: *Dark Musk*, *The Perfect Man*, *Cracklin Birch*. I have used *Werewolf* in beer soap but it gave me difficulties, I haven't tried it in a regular soap yet. The scent was well received by the brewery customers though and they sold 18 bars in two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> *Nag Champa* is the best hands down. I just sold my last bar from a batch made 18 mos ago, and the customer said it was still "like new" (the only scent this guy buys from me, so I consider him an "expert" lol).
> *Iced Tea Twist* holds really well, that's another one that I made 18 mos ago that is still holding perfectly.
> *Mango Papaya* is good but doesn't hold well past 8 mos. Be aware that if you mix this FO with another FO it will seize. I've mixed with 3 other FO's, all well behaved FO's, and it was not fun every.single.time. (But smells dang good mixed at 2:1 with WSP Summer Ale FO, so I'm suffering through with that FO combo.)
> As long as you're buying from WSP, *True Lilac* is hands down the.best.lilac.ever. I can't keep it in stock. *Sea Salt & Driftwood *decelerates trace so it's beautiful to work with and sticks (going on 3 years for the bar my hubby just put into the shower).
> 
> When I shop for FO's, I read all of the supplier notes and then read through three years of reviews, then I come check the forum FO chart.  It has saved me from a lot of bad decisions.


Musk is really nice ice and sticks well. I think I got it from BB.


----------



## IrishLass

math ace said:


> *PEAK Fragrances: * That Wild Mountain Honey fragrance is calling my name!
> I checked PEAK's shipping rates and it looks like $7 for the first $200.  That is a very fair price for shipping!
> They carry the 1 ounce sample size which is PERFECT for me in my testing stage.
> 
> * Are there any MORE RECOMMENDATIONS for fragrances from PEAK  that last at least 6 months? *
> 
> On the list right now are:
> *Peak*
> Raspberry Truffle
> Green Clover & Aloe
> Downey Fresh
> Wild Mountain Honey



Yep- Wild Mountain Honey, for sure! I use this in my beeswax/honey soap only a mere piddly .3 oz. ppo-  just enough to give it a light 'natural' honey scent, and it lasts and lasts. I can only imagine the powerhouse it would be at .75 oz. ppo (the normal usage rate I use for most of my FOs)

Other Peak FOs that last for me:

Black Raspberry Vanilla
Twilight Woods
Bartlet Pear
Bayberry
Green Clover & Aloe
Love Spell
Mullberry
Sunflower
Sweet Pea

Some more of my favorite 'stickers' from other vendors:

From Daystar (forgot to mention these in my earlier post):
Blooming Violets
Milk Sugar Kisses

From WSP:
Sugared Spruce
Dragonsblood
Green Tea & Cucumber
Iced Tea Twist
Mango Sorbet
Midummer's Night
Sun & Sand

From SweetCakes:
Santa's Pipe
Clean for Men
Cucumber Melon
Mango Tea
Northwoods
Orange Blossom
True Rose
Lilac

From MMS (Majestic Mountain Sage):
Intense Almond
Gingermilk
Plumaria
Love Spell
Relaxation
Tassie Lavender

From Soapalooza:
Bosa Nova
Tassie Lavender 

From Brambleberry:
Cedar & Saffron
Kentish Rain

Oregon Soap Supplies:
Green Irish Tweed
Jasmine Yin Hao
Mediterranean Sea Salt
Old Spice
Spiced Plum


IrishLass


----------



## math ace

@IrishLass 

What can I expect from my batter with the Twilight Woods from Peak? Is it going to accelerate, rice, discolor?


----------



## Donna

If you check the Soap Scent Review Board there is a list of fragrances that "stick", also ones that have a history of fading.
Not sure how current it is, but may be helpful.


----------



## scard

Comfort and Joy,  Jeweled Fir and  Peace and Love from NS are really nice and seem to be holding well.
I love the Australian Bamboo Grass from Ng, it's still going strong in my salt bars.


----------



## math ace

Donna said:


> If you check the Soap Scent Review Board there is a list of fragrances that "stick", also ones that have a history of fading.
> Not sure how current it is, but may be helpful.



Hello Donna,
Thanks for the suggestion.  On the opening post,  I stated that I have already scoured the fragrance review chart and used the search engine in general.  The problem occurs with the general terms "sticks"  or "sticks & lasts".  I have had a few scents in my experiment make it through the 6 week cure period,  but then started fading.  By the end of the 3 rd month, the scent had totally disappeared.  So,  I am specifying on this thread *scents that have lasted at least 6 months. * 

The amount of information the members have contributed to this thread is amazing!  I've got two shopping carts going with new vendors right now.  This may become the post expensive thread that I've ever started on ANY Forum LOL.



scard said:


> Comfort and Joy,  Jeweled Fir and  Peace and Love from NS are really nice and seem to be holding well.
> I love the Australian Bamboo Grass from Ng, it's still going strong in my salt bars.



@scard 
How old are your Comfort and Joy,  Jeweled Fir and  Peace and Love bars?  Has the scent made it pass the 6 month mark?


----------



## dibbles

Winter Wonderland from Nurture is one of my favorites. A lot of people say it is Christmas, but I use it year round. Strong and definitely lasts longer than 6 months. I have one bar of Three Wise Men from WSP that I made nearly a year ago that still smells acceptably strong. Applejack and Peel is one I used during my first year of soaping and it was too strong. I had to put it away for months before I wanted to use it. I’m pretty sure I got that one from WSP. Combinations of orange and clove are also popular during the holidays.


----------



## math ace

@IrishLass 

That is a lot of fragrance!  I think you are an enabler!
FYI:  Peak is out of stock with about 1/2 of your last list, including the Wild Mountain Honey.
I sent them an email about ETA for the Wild Mountain Honey.

@dibbles 
Thanks for the Holiday fragrance recommendations.  I added them to the list.
Speaking of Apple Jack & Peel,  on an old thread, I spotted someone recommending Peak's for a good sticking FO.  They didn't specify how long it lasted. The reviews for the WSP Apple Jack & Peel were mixed on the fragrance review chart.  I wonder if WSP Apple Jack & Peel has been reformulated because the reviewers were using 6% FO,  but the recommended max is now only 4.2%.


----------



## dibbles

@math ace applejack may very well have been reformulated. I haven’t bought more, and it was probably 4 years ago. 4.2% would have been plenty strong with the FO I had, and I do like my soaps to be strongly scented.


----------



## Iseleigh

math ace said:


> @IrishLass
> 
> That is a lot of fragrance!  I think you are an enabler!
> FYI:  Peak is out of stock with about 1/2 of your last list, including the Wild Mountain Honey.
> I sent them an email about ETA for the Wild Mountain Honey.
> 
> @dibbles
> Thanks for the Holiday fragrance recommendations.  I added them to the list.
> Speaking of Apple Jack & Peel,  on an old thread, I spotted someone recommending Peak's for a good sticking FO.  They didn't specify how long it lasted. The reviews for the WSP Apple Jack & Peel were mixed on the fragrance review chart.  I wonder if WSP Apple Jack & Peel has been reformulated because the reviewers were using 6% FO,  but the recommended max is now only 4.2%.


Let us know what they say the ETA on the honey fragrance is. I would like to get some as well.


----------



## math ace

*BELOW is the VERY IMPRESSIVE list of Fragrances that stick for at least 6 months in CP soap.
Thanks Ladies for helping me with this!

Bramble Berry (BB)* - Baby Rose, Black Amber and Lavender, Cedar & Saffron , Crisp Apple Rose, Fresh Mango, Fresh Snow, Grapefruit Lily, Kumquat, Kentish Rain,  Lavender chamomile,  Lemon Verbena,  Lime, Peach Prosecco, Pink Grapefruit, Sea Moss (accelerates),
Pumpkin Soufflé, 

*Candle Science (CS) *- Oakmoss & Amber, Lavender FO, Apple Harvest,

* Day Star (DS)* - Blooming Violets, Milk Sugar Kisses, Toffee Sugar Crunch, Paradise,  Salty Sailor (accelerates), Woods and Bitter Coffee

*Fragrance Buddy (FB) –* Citrus Bath, Citrus Tree, Flying Fox (Jasmin Showers), Leaves,  Imogen Rose (Rose Goddess), 
Karma dupe (Life Lessons I think it's called), Sultana (Prince Showers), Sweet Orange and Chili Pepper, Weather Vane, White Tea and Ginger,

*Lone Star (LS) *- Love Spell type, Pink Chiffon

*Mad Oils (now Arizona Mad Oils) – *Elderflower, Wild Hyacinth, Velvet Peppercorn

*From MMS (Majestic Mountain Sage) *- Intense Almond, Ginger milk, Plumaria,  Love Spell, Relaxation, Tassie Lavender

* Nature's Garden (NG)* - Anjou Pear Blossom, Bamboo White Grapefruit, Baby Bee, Bayberry,   Bite Me (smells like Cherry Limeade), Cracklin Birch, Dark Musk,  Elf Sweat, Green Irish Tweed, Lemon Sugar, Mango Sorbet,  Nag Champa, Pumpkin Apple Butter, The Perfect Man,  Ruby Red Grapefruit, Satsuma,  & Sweet Orange Chili Pepper, 

*Nurture Soap* - Awaken,  Black Raspberry Vanilla,  Earth Meets Sky,  Flame Tree,  Paramour,  Winter Wonderland

*Pure Fragrance *- Dragon's Blood,

*PEAK Fragrance* - Bartlet Pear, Bayberry, Black Raspberry Vanilla, Green Clover & Aloe,  Downey Fresh, Jasmine, Love Spell, Mandarin Plum, Mulberry, Raspberry Truffle,  Sunflower, Sweet Pea, Twilight Woods, Wild Mountain Honey, 

*Rustic Escentuals (ES)* - Redwood, Satsuma, London Fog, Lemon Verbena,  Hippie Chick, Tuscan Fields, Heavenly Honeysuckle
Blue Skies, Oud Wood, Barbershop 1920's, Corn Husk Rustic

*Soapalooza* - Bosa Nova, Tassie Lavender

*Sweetcakes - * Clean for Men, Cucumber Melon,  Lilac is amazing, Mango Tea, Naran Ji, Northwoods, Orange Blossom, Sandalwood, True Rose, Yuzu, Santa's Pipe

*Wholesale Supplies PLUS (WSP)* – Caribbean Coconut, Dragons blood, Frankincense,  Green Tea & Cucumber, Ice Tea Twist, Lemongrass Sage, Mango Papaya,  Mango Sorbet, Midsummer's Night, Nag Champa, Rose Garden, Sea Salt & Driftwood,
Sugared Spruce, Sun & Sand, Sweet Honeysuckle, Three Wise Men, True Lilac,

AND... I was looking through some more old threads today and found the following scents that are known to STICK, but they didn't specify how long..

*Candle Science (CS) *-  The following stick, but don’t know how long..
Peppermint & Eucalyptus, Hazelnut Coffee, Love Spell, Brandied Pear

*PEAK Fragrance* - The following STICK, but don’t know how long...
Cranberry Apple Marmalade,  Apple Jack Peel,  &  Key Lime

Let me know if you ladies have used these scents in CP soap and can confirm that they last at least 6 months


----------



## Mobjack Bay

math ace said:


> *BELOW is the VERY IMPRESSIVE list of Fragrances that stick for at least 6 months in CP soap.
> Thanks Ladies for helping me with this!
> 
> Bramble Berry (BB)* - Baby Rose, Black Amber and Lavender, Cedar & Saffron , Crisp Apple Rose, Fresh Mango, Fresh Snow, Grapefruit Lily, Kumquat, Kentish Rain,  Lavender chamomile,  Lemon Verbena,  Lime, Peach Prosecco, Pink Grapefruit, Sea Moss (accelerates),
> Pumpkin Soufflé,
> 
> *Candle Science (CS) *- Oakmoss & Amber, Lavender FO, Apple Harvest,
> 
> * Day Star (DS)* - Blooming Violets, Milk Sugar Kisses, Toffee Sugar Crunch, Paradise,  Salty Sailor (accelerates), Woods and Bitter Coffee
> 
> *Fragrance Buddy (FB) –* Citrus Bath, Citrus Tree, Flying Fox (Jasmin Showers), Leaves,  Imogen Rose (Rose Goddess),
> Karma dupe (Life Lessons I think it's called), Sultana (Prince Showers), Sweet Orange and Chili Pepper, Weather Vane, White Tea and Ginger,
> 
> *Lone Star (LS) *- Love Spell type, Pink Chiffon
> 
> *Mad Oils (now Arizona Mad Oils) – *Elderflower, Wild Hyacinth, Velvet Peppercorn
> 
> *From MMS (Majestic Mountain Sage) *- Intense Almond, Ginger milk, Plumaria,  Love Spell, Relaxation, Tassie Lavender
> 
> * Nature's Garden (NG)* - Anjou Pear Blossom, Bamboo White Grapefruit, Baby Bee, Bayberry,   Bite Me (smells like Cherry Limeade), Cracklin Birch, Dark Musk,  Elf Sweat, Green Irish Tweed, Lemon Sugar, Mango Sorbet,  Nag Champa, Pumpkin Apple Butter, The Perfect Man,  Ruby Red Grapefruit, Satsuma,  & Sweet Orange Chili Pepper,
> 
> *Nurture Soap* - Awaken,  Black Raspberry Vanilla,  Earth Meets Sky,  Flame Tree,  Paramour,  Winter Wonderland
> 
> *Pure Fragrance *- Dragon's Blood,
> 
> *PEAK Fragrance* - Bartlet Pear, Bayberry, Black Raspberry Vanilla, Green Clover & Aloe,  Downey Fresh, Jasmine, Love Spell, Mandarin Plum, Mulberry, Raspberry Truffle,  Sunflower, Sweet Pea, Twilight Woods, Wild Mountain Honey,
> 
> *Rustic Escentuals (ES)* - Redwood, Satsuma, London Fog, Lemon Verbena,  Hippie Chick, Tuscan Fields, Heavenly Honeysuckle
> Blue Skies, Oud Wood, Barbershop 1920's, Corn Husk Rustic
> 
> *Soapalooza* - Bosa Nova, Tassie Lavender
> 
> *Sweetcakes - * Clean for Men, Cucumber Melon,  Lilac is amazing, Mango Tea, Naran Ji, Northwoods, Orange Blossom, Sandalwood, True Rose, Yuzu, Santa's Pipe
> 
> *Wholesale Supplies PLUS (WSP)* – Caribbean Coconut, Dragons blood, Frankincense,  Green Tea & Cucumber, Ice Tea Twist, Lemongrass Sage, Mango Papaya,  Mango Sorbet, Midsummer's Night, Nag Champa, Rose Garden, Sea Salt & Driftwood,
> Sugared Spruce, Sun & Sand, Sweet Honeysuckle, Three Wise Men, True Lilac,



Impressive indeed, and incredibly useful.  I haven’t made it past the trial sizes of the dozen or so FOs I bought when I first started using them a couple of months ago.  There’s a scent from MMS called Green Tea that I really like, but the oldest soap I have with that FO is still a baby.  Does anyone know if that one is a sticker?


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Mobjack Bay said:


> There’s a scent from MMS called Green Tea that I really like, but the oldest soap I have with that FO is still a baby.  Does anyone know if that one is a sticker?


Yes. It is.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Zany_in_CO said:


> Yes. It is.


----------



## IrishLass

Oh my gosh....I forgot all about MMS's Green Tea ......as the others have said- YES- it's a sticker.


IrishLass


----------



## cthylla

It definitely sounds like you need to up your fragrance percentage!! Test batches are really the only way to go.... sometimes I need to add more than they suggest. Be sure to read the reviews, too!

Some of my favorites from BB for CP soap are Energy, Espresso, and Apple Sage. I USED to have a lot more, but they have been discontinuing my favorite fragrances with a vengeance.


----------



## Cellador

cthylla said:


> Some of my favorites from BB for CP soap are Energy, Espresso, and Apple Sage. I USED to have a lot more, but they have been discontinuing my favorite fragrances with a vengeance.



I noticed this too. I guess they are making a shift toward current trends. Or something...


----------



## math ace

cthylla said:


> Some of my favorites from BB for CP soap are Energy, Espresso, and Apple Sage.



Let's TALK! I NEED to ask about BB's Espresso fragrance.  How does this scent behave in CP?
I was afraid to use this one because I read on some of the other threads that coffee scents are notorious for morphing in CP.
Please, give me your opinion on BB's espresso fragrance behavior in CP.



cthylla said:


> Some of my favorites from BB for CP soap are Energy, Espresso, and Apple Sage. I USED to have a lot more, but they have been discontinuing my favorite fragrances with a vengeance.



AND do you have any idea how long these three fragrances last in CP soap?
I have the Espresso & Apple Sage on hand and would love to make a loaf of soap, instead of a bar, if they last at least 6 months in CP.


----------



## dibbles

I haven't used the other two, but Espresso is a great coffee scent - and it lasts. I think it behaved well - discolors to dark brown.


----------



## math ace

*Ladies, I want to thank you for helping and enabling me!
I've placed an order with FB.  I didn't even know about this company before I started this thread.  Most of the fragrances were from the suggestions you provide.  

I am getting some 1 ounce samples of the following fragrances:

Bob's Flower Shop FB Type Fragrance
JASMIN SHOWERS FRAGRANCE
Honeydew Melon Fragrance
KAI Type Fragrance
LIFE LESSONS FRAGRANCE
Mango Pineapple Type Fragrance
Pepperberry Wreath Fragrance
White Tea and Ginger Type Fragrance
Sweet Orange & Chili Pepper Type Fragrance
PRINCE SHOWERS FRAGRANCE
Leaves MW Type Fragrance
CITRUS TREE FRAGRANCE
CITRUS BATH FRAGRANCE
MOONLIGHT PATH FB TYPE FRAGRANCE
LEMON VERBENA Fragrance

Thanks so much for helping me find some fragrances with some serious staying power.  *

I'll have to test FB's Moonlight Path, Lemon Verbena, Mango Pineapple, Kai Type Fragrance, & Bob's Flower Shop fragrances, but at least I know the rest of the order should be solid.


----------



## dibbles

FB mango pineapple is good!


----------



## math ace

I get some of my soap making supplies from SoapGoods.com.  Do you have any recommendations for scents from SoapGoods.com that will stick at least 6 months?


----------



## cerelife

I like BB's Espresso FO well enough that I now use it instead of my former favorite (Peak's Fresh Brewed Coffee).
They both behave well and have similar scent retention and discoloration to dark brown in my CP recipe using highly concentrated (triple brewed) coffee as part of my lye water. To my nose, Peak's FO has more of a mocha/chocolate scent in the cured soap while BB's FO is more coffee-ish. BUT keep in mind that I use ALL of Peak's FOs at 0.5 oz ppo, and BB's FOs at 1 oz ppo. Both FOs make very nice coffee soaps.
I'm a long-time fan of Peak and love many of their FOs, so here are some of my other recommendations that will retain their scent in CP for at least 6 months at 0.5 oz ppo:
Beach Daisies
Fresh Brewed Coffee
Love Spell
Macintosh Apple (the best pure juicy apple scent I've ever found for CP!)
Nag Champa (I think I actually love this one more that the WSP version and it cures to a lovely purple - so I do black swirls!)

Per FB Sweet Orange and Chili Pepper FO - it's very nice on it's own, but I like to amp up the 'Chili Pepper' aspect with this:
https://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/fragrance-formulator-hot-pepper-fragrance-oil.aspx
Or you could play up the 'Sweet Orange' aspect with either sweet orange or blood orange EOs.
This FO plays nice no matter what you do with it 
I call my soap "Cajun Sunshine"
http://www.minoubleu.com/louisiana.html


----------



## math ace

@cerelife 

Thanks for the additional suggestions for Peak.  I've added them to my list! 

OBTW:  Your website is very nice.  Everything looks nice and neat.  One of my pet peeves is a cluttered or micro-small font size.  The "Home" information was comforting and welcoming.  The pictures add a ton of interest as opposed to just listing the soap scents.  TWO THUMBS UP for your web site.

@cerelife 

As a new customer,  PEAK holds more interest for me because they have the one ounce sample size.  
All of WSP fragrances have a minimum 2 oz size.  At Peak, I can try 2 to 3 times the number of scents for the same money that WSP will cost. 

Speaking of cost,  WSP just announced a 30% off sale starting tomorrow.  So, it looks like I will be trying a few of their scents next.  Based on your recommendation, I just removed the Nag Champa from my cart and will try it from Peak instead. PEAK seems to have more issues with items being out of stock!  For instance, the Nag Champa is currently in-stock in the 1 ounce size but out of stock in the 4 ounce size.  Peak's Wild Honey is opposite: Out of stock in the 1 ounce, but in-stock for the 4 ounce size.


----------



## cerelife

@math ace 
Peak is a much smaller company than WSP, and they've been struggling for the past year to stay afloat. I'm guessing that's why they have 'out of stock' issues - trying to balance customer demand/overstock?


----------



## math ace

@cerelife 

The list of recommendations for Peak is pretty good...
*
PEAK Fragrance* - Bartlett Pear, Bayberry, Beach Daisies,  Black Raspberry Vanilla,  Fresh Brewed Coffee. Green Clover & Aloe,  Downy Fresh, Jasmine, Love Spell,  Macintosh Apple ( juicy apple scent ),  Mandarin Plum,  Mulberry,  Nag Champa,   Raspberry Truffle,   Sunflower, Sweet Pea, Twilight Woods, Wild Mountain Honey,

( The following STICK, but don’t know how long:  Cranberry Apple Marmalade, Apple Jack Peel, & Key Lime)

*I think between Peak and Fragrance Buddy, I'll be able to meet most of my fragrance needs LOL.  *

While I am waiting for *PEAK *to get back with me, I decided to put an order together for NG.   For some reason, this looks like a "fruit heavy" order!

This is what I have come up with:
*
NOT-Tested, Have you tried these NG scents?*
Orange Blossom
NG Cucumber Melon Type
Sangria Punch
Mango Tangerine
Banana Foster

*Already Tested & RECOMMENDED*
Satsuma Fragrance
Pumpkin Apple Butter
Mango Sorbet
Lemon Sugar
Bite Me
Bayberry
Bamboo and White Grapefruit

If you have any experience with the non-tested NG Scents please share.  I'll wait to see what advice you have before I hit the "check-out" button!

AND.... I just added the NG Lime Cilantro to my cart.



dibbles said:


> FB mango pineapple is good!



OMG... While my adult son was helping test 16 of the fragrances from FB,  we BOTH noticed and were drooling over the Mango pineapple batter as we were pouring it in the mold. I so hope this holds for me because it is a KEEPER based on OOB and pour scent.

I did some more searching through various threads and have come up with the following candidates for RE long lasting scents.
*Rustic Escentuals (RE)* - LONG LASTING
Barbershop 1920's,   Blue Skies,   Coffee House,
Heavenly Honeysuckle,   Hippie Chick,   London Fog,
Lemon Slices,  Lemon Verbena,  Lemon Pound Cake,
Oud Wood, Redwood, Satsuma, Tuscan Fields, and Corn Husk Rustic.

*RE fragrances - 6 months +
*Angel Heart,  Icy Peppermint,  Interlude,
Ozark Forest,  Red Saffron, Sea Island Grapefruit,
Merlot,  Toasted marshmellow, Moscato,
Cornbread (strong),   Sea Kelp,
Spicy Apple Peaches -  (Loses peach at six months but a wonderful cider, over a year and sticking),
Havana night,  Green apple  & Pipe Smoke.
Blackberry Sage, Black Berry Scone & 
Cucumber Mint,  
*
Rustic Escentuals yearly "1 ounce sample size" sale started today AND I'm Ready for it!  *


----------



## Dee

runnerchicki said:


> I made soap with NG Sweet Orange Chili Pepper in March. I always fragrance on the "light" end, and it is still fragrant. It is my absolute favorite fragrance so far, and I would like to make another batch with it, but I haven't found the box with my fragrances yet (I moved a month ago and I am not finished unpacking still LOL) I'm thinking the only way to guarantee I can find it again is to just go ahead and order another bottle.


 Same - made it in March and am just using it. I used an ounce/lb. Just smelling the bar, the fragrance is more subtle than when I bath with it.  It's light, though, but sooo nice!


----------



## shunt2011

NG scents that last for me at least 6 months but way longer in most cases:

Perfect Man
Cracklin Birch
Mango Sorbet
Loving Spell
Sweet Orang Chili Pepper
Passionate Kisses
Bubble Luscious
Bite Me
Hummingbird
Vanilla Champagne

Bamboo White Grapefruit faded before end of cure.

I use most fragrances at 1 oz. ppo    Not Perfect Man though.


----------



## math ace

*Bramble Berry (BB)* - Applejack Peel,  Apple Sage, Baby Rose,  Black Amber and Lavender,  Cedar & Saffron, Crisp Apple Rose,  Energy (smells like Sweet Tart Gummies),   Espresso,  Fresh Mango,  Fresh Snow,  Grapefruit Lily,  Kumquat,  Kentish Rain,  Lavender chamomile, Lemon Verbena,  Lime,  Lingonberry Spice,   Peach Prosecco,  Pink Grapefruit,  Pineapple & Cilantro,  Pure Honey,  Sea Moss (accelerates) and Pumpkin Soufflé


*Candle Science (CS) *- Oakmoss & Amber, Lavender FO, Apple Harvest,  If you are looking for Frankincense and Myrrh, so far CS has the best I tried.
 The following stick, but don’t know how long..
 Lavender, Peppermint & Eucalyptus, Hazelnut Coffee, Love Spell, Brandied Pear)
*
Day Star (DS)* - Blooming Violets, Milk Sugar Kisses, Toffee Sugar Crunch, Paradise,  Salty Sailor (accelerates), Woods and Bitter Coffee

*Flaming Candle* – *UNVERIFIED suggestions* -     Lavender, Lemongrass, Seagrass & Sage,  Fierce,  Hawaiian Pink Hibiscus,  Rosemary Mint,  Bartlett Pear,   Caribbean Salsa,  Eucalyptus & Spearmint, &  Pink Grapefruit


*Fragrance Buddy (FB) –* Avobath,  Bob’s Flower Shop (MUR 5%) ,  Capuccino Espresso,  Citrus Bath,  Citrus Tree, Dark Knight, Flying Fox (Jasmin Showers), Gypsy Rose, Leaves,  Imogen Rose (Rose Goddess), Karma dupe (Life Lessons I think it's called),  Kai ( MUR 4%),  Mango & Pineapple, Pepperberry Wreath (MUR 4%) , Sultana (Prince Showers), Sweet Orange and Chili Pepper, Weather Vane, White Tea and Ginger..


*Lone Star (LS) *- Love Spell type, Pink Chiffon


*Mad Oils (now Arizona Mad Oils) – *Elderflower, Wild Hyacinth, Velvet Peppercorn


*From MMS (Majestic Mountain Sage) *- Intense Almond,  Ginger milk,  Green Tea,  Plumeria,  Love Spell, Relaxation, Tassie Lavender

*
Nature's Garden (NG)* - Anjou Pear Blossom,  Balsam,  Baby Bee,  Bayberry,  Bite Me (smells like Cherry Limeade or Fruit Punch), Bubble Luscious,
Cracklin Birch,   Dark Musk,  Elf Sweat,  Green Irish Tweed,  Hummingbird,   Lemon Sugar,   Love Spell (decelerates),  Mango Sorbet,  Nag Champa, 
Pumpkin Apple Butter,  The Perfect Man (use at .5 oz ppo),  Passionate Kisses,  Ruby Red Grapefruit,  Satsuma,  Sweet Orange Chili Pepper,  &  Vanilla Champagne


*Nurture Soap* - Awaken,   Apricot (decelerates),  Black Raspberry Vanilla,   Carmel Coffee,  Earth Meets Sky,   Flame Tree,   Paramour,  Winter Wonderland

*Pure Fragrance *- Dragon's Blood,

*PEAK Fragrance* - Bartlett Pear,  Bayberry,  Beach Daisies,  Black Raspberry Vanilla,  Fresh Brewed Coffee,  Fresh Baked Pie Crust,  Green Clover & Aloe,  Downey Fresh,  Jasmine,  Love Spell,  Macintosh Apple (the best pure juicy apple scentI've ever found for CP!),   Mandarin Plum,  Mulberry,   Nag Champa (I think I actually love this one more that the WSP version and it cures to a lovely purple),    Raspberry Truffle,   Sunflower, Sweet Pea,  Twilight Woods, Wild Mountain Honey, 

The following STICK, but don’t know how long:
Cranberry Apple Marmalade, Apple Jack Peel, & Key Lime


*Rustic Escentuals (ES)* - Barbershop 1920's,   Blue Skies,   Coffee House,   Heavenly Honeysuckle,  Hippie Chick,   London Fog,   Lemon Slices,  Lemon Verbena,   Lemon Pound Cake,  Oud Wood,  Redwood,  Satsuma,  Tuscan Fields,   Corn Husk Rustic.


6 months +:  *RE fragrances:  *Angel Baby,   Angel Heart,   Blackberry Sage,    Blackberry Scone,   Cucumber Mint,    Green Apple,    Havana night,   Icy Peppermint,   Interlude,   Moscato,   Ozark Forest,    Satsuma,   Red Saffron,   Sea Island Grapefruit,   Merlot,   Tangerine Lavender,  Toasted marshmellow,  Cornbread (strong),   Spicy Apple Peaches -  (Loses peach at six months but a wonderful cider, over a year and sticking),   Pipe Smoke  &   Sea Kelp,


*Soapalooza* - Bosa Nova, Tassie Lavender


*Sweetcakes - * Clean for Men,   Cucumber Melon,   Lilac is amazing,   Mango Tea,   Naran Ji,   Northwoods,   Orange Blossom,   Sandalwood,   True Rose, Yuzu,   Santa's Pipe


*Wholesale Supplies PLUS (WSP)* – Black Raspberry Vanilla,   Caribbean Coconut,  Cucumber Melon ( DOES NOT accelerate, others do!),  Dragons blood,  Frankincense,   Green Tea & Cucumber,   Ice Tea Twist (use at .5 oz ppo) ,  Lemongrass Sage,   Mango Papaya,   Mango Sorbet,   Midsummer's Night,
Nag Champa,   Rose Garden,   Sea Salt & Driftwood,  Sugared Spruce,  Sun & Sand,   Sweet Honeysuckle,   Three Wise Men,   True Lilac (is hands down the best lilac ever),


----------



## math ace

@shunt2011 

I updated the list with your NG reviews!


----------



## scard

math ace said:


> @scard
> How old are your Comfort and Joy,  Jeweled Fir and  Peace and Love bars?  Has the scent made it pass the 6 month mark?


So sorry for the very late response, I did tests on Jeweled Fir and Avalanche each at .5% a year ago and they are holding well. They would be amazing at a higher concentration, but they both are known to discolor (I used darker colors) The Peace and Love was one of the first scents I used, just under 2 years ago and it is almost as good as new and still one of my favorites. I can't wait to try some of these FOs, thanks for starting this thread, and for all of the responses.


----------



## SoaperForLife

I only use Dragon's Blood from Pure Fragrance Oils.  It is the best out there and lasts forever.  You won't have any problem with any of their FO's fading IMHO.  I never could find a single FO from Rustic Escentuals that doesn't have a chemical note to it (like alcohol or some such) but maybe that's just me.


----------



## math ace

@scard 

Jeweled Fir from NS - good at a year at .5% ppo
Avalanche from NS - good at a year at .5% ppo

Peace and Love from NS - good at 2 years

*How about the
Comfort and Joy from NS
and 
Australian Bamboo Grass from Ng ????*


----------



## scard

Comfort and Joy is another favorite, I used it in the August 2018 challenge and it is a beautiful spiced apple scent and I soaped that at 1 oz per lb. and it still going strong. The Australian Bamboo Grass was also done in August of last year, at 0.8% and may have mellowed a bit but is still lovely and spa-like in salt bars. The Peace and Love FO was used at 0.5% and is still strong and amazing after 2 years! None of these FO's accelerated or riced, the Peace and Love did turn light tan.


----------



## math ace

Mica's & More....

Are there any recommendations for a long lasting fragrance for CP soap from Mica's & More?


----------



## glendam

The perfect man does last!  I would say for about a year on mine, my older ones have gone more subtle


----------



## math ace

*This is such an IMPRESSIVE LIST!   

Bramble Berry (BB)* - Applejack Peel,  Apple Sage, Baby Rose,  Black Amber and Lavender,
Cedar & Saffron, Crisp Apple Rose,  Energy (smells like Sweet Tart Gummies),  Espresso,
Fresh Mango,  Fresh Snow,  Grapefruit Lily,  Kumquat,  Kentish Rain,  Lavender chamomile,
Lemon Verbena,  Lime,  Lingonberry Spice, Peach Prosecco,  Pink Grapefruit,  Pineapple & Cilantro,
Pure Honey,  Sea Moss (accelerates) and Pumpkin Soufflé

*AND My Macintosh Apple & Hot Apple Pie are sticking so far.  I am just at 6 weeks with them.
My Sweet Cranberry ( and it is SWEET) is sticking strong at 3 months.  I'll  update if  anything changes *

*Candle Science (CS) *- Oakmoss & Amber, Lavender FO, Apple Harvest,
"If you are looking for Frankincense and Myrrh, so far CS has the best I tried."

( The following stick, but don’t know how long! )
 Lavender, Peppermint & Eucalyptus, Hazelnut Coffee, Love Spell, Brandied Pear,
Cool Citrus Basil, Cucumber & Mint,  Plumeria,  Black Rasp. Vanilla.

*AND My White Tea & Berries is sticking at 3 months.  My  Amber Noir, and Baby Powder,  Fraser Fir, and Golden Rose (doesn't smell like a rose, but is really nice IMHO) are sticking at 6 weeks.  I'll update when that changes.*

*The Lilac from CS is sticking at 6 weeks, but it was very naughty ( acceleration ) in my one bar sample! *

* Day Star (DS)* - Blooming Violets, Milk Sugar Kisses, Toffee Sugar Crunch, Paradise,
Salty Sailor (accelerates), Woods and Bitter Coffee

*Flaming Candle* – *UNVERIFIED suggestions* -     Lavender, Lemongrass, Seagrass & Sage,  Fierce,
Hawaiian Pink Hibiscus,  Rosemary Mint,  Bartlett Pear,   Caribbean Salsa,  Eucalyptus & Spearmint, &  Pink Grapefruit

*Fragrance Buddy (FB) –* Avobath,  Bob’s Flower Shop,  Cappuccino Espresso, Citrus Bath,  Citrus Tree, Dark Knight,
Flying Fox (Jasmin Showers), Gypsy Rose, Leaves,  Imogen Rose (Rose Goddess), Karma dupe (Life Lessons I think it's called),
Kai,  Mango & Pineapple, Pepper berry Wreath, Sultana (Prince Showers), Sweet Orange and Chili Pepper, Weather Vane, White Tea and Ginger.

*Lone Star (LS) *- Love Spell type, Pink Chiffon

*Mad Oils (now Arizona Mad Oils) – *Elderflower, Wild Hyacinth, Velvet Peppercorn

*From MMS (Majestic Mountain Sage) *- Intense Almond, Ginger milk, Green Tea, Plumeria,
Love Spell, Relaxation, Tassie Lavender

*
Nature's Garden (NG)* - Anjou Pear Blossom, Apple Orchard, Australian Bamboo Grass,
Balsam,  Baby Bee, Bayberry,  Bite Me (smells like Cherry Limeade or Fruit Punch), Bubble Luscious,
Cracklin Birch, Dark Musk,  Elf Sweat, Green Irish Tweed, Hummingbird, Lemon Sugar,  Love Spell (decelerates),
Mango Sorbet, Mango Tangerine, Nag Champa, Pumpkin Apple Butter, The Perfect Man (use at .5 oz ppo),
Passionate Kisses, Ruby Red Grapefruit, Satsuma,
Sweet Orange Chili Pepper  (smells like orange sherbet. No A slightly yellowed the soap. Strong scent after cure),
&  Vanilla Champagne

GRAPE SODA POP FRAGRANCE OIL ???

*Nurture Soap* -  Avalanche (.5 oz ppo) Awaken, Apricot (decelerates), Black Raspberry Vanilla,  Carmel Coffee,
Comfort and Joy, Earth Meets Sky, Flame Tree,  Jeweled Fir (.5 oz ppo),   Paramour,  
Peace & Love (.5 oz ppo),  Winter Wonderland,

*Pure Fragrance *- Dragon's Blood,

*PEAK Fragrance* - Bartlett Pear, Bayberry, Beach Daisies,  Black Raspberry Vanilla,  Fresh Brewed Coffee,
Fresh Baked Pie Crust, Green Clover & Aloe,  Downey Fresh, Jasmine, Love Spell,
Macintosh Apple ("the best pure juicy apple scent I've ever found for CP!  For a plain apple scent that actually smells like taking a bite of an apple and nothing else (no spice, no greenery, no floral), I've not found a better FO than Peaks Macintosh Apple. It plays nice in CP, has great scent retention, and you can use it as low as 0.5 oz ppo.)",  Mandarin Plum,  Mulberry,  Nag Champa ( "I think I actually love this one more than the WSP version and it cures to a lovely purple - so I do black swirls!"),  Raspberry Truffle,   Sunflower, Sweet Pea, Twilight Woods, Wild Mountain Honey,

( The following STICK, but don’t know how long:
Cranberry Apple Marmalade, Apple Jack Peel, & Key Lime)

*Rustic Escentuals (ES)* - Barbershop 1920's, Blue Skies, Coffee House, Heavenly Honeysuckle,
Hippie Chick, London Fog,  Lemon Slices,  Lemon Verbena,  Lemon Pound Cake, Oud Wood,
Redwood, Satsuma, Tuscan Fields, Corn Husk Rustic.

6 months +:  *RE fragrances:  *Angel Baby, Angel Heart,  Blackberry Sage,  Blackberry Scone,
Cucumber Mint, Green Apple, Havana night, Icy Peppermint, Interlude, Moscato, Ozark Forest,
Satsuma, Red Saffron, Sea Island Grapefruit, Merlot,  Tangerine Lavender, Toasted marshmallow,
Cornbread (strong), Spicy Apple Peaches -  (Loses peach at six months but a wonderful cider, over a year and sticking),
Pipe Smoke, & Sea Kelp,

*Soapalooza* - Bosa Nova, Tassie Lavender

*Sweetcakes - * Clean for Men, Cucumber Melon,  Lilac is amazing, Mango Tea, Naran Ji, Northwoods, Orange Blossom, Sandalwood, True Rose, Yuzu, Santa's Pipe

*Wholesale Supplies PLUS (WSP)* – *Black Raspberry Vanilla*, Caribbean Coconut,
*Cucumber Melon* ( DOES NOT accelerate, others do!), Dragons blood,  Frankincense,
Green Tea & Cucumber, Ice Tea Twist (use at .5 oz ppo) , Lemongrass Sage, Mango Papaya,
Mango Sorbet, Midsummer's Night,  Nag Champa,  Passionate Kisses,  PERFECT MAN,
 WSP pink grapefruit ("is the best I've found"),  Rose Garden,  Sea Salt & Driftwood,
Sugared Spruce,  Sun & Sand, Sweet Honeysuckle,  Three Wise Men,  True Lilac ("is hands down the best lilac ever"),
& Vanilla Champagne (big seller),

The following are suppose to be good in CP, but I don't know how long they last
Coconut Lime Verbena from WSP – “SELLS out all the time”
Grapefruit & Bergamot from Crafters Choice
Honey & Apricot, Pink Lemonade, &    Energy

*OMG, The Dragon's Blood is intoxicating.  What a unique and wonderful fragrance! That is IMHO!*

*The Ice Tea Twist is SPOT on with the Ice Tea with Lemon fragrance.  Incredible! *

*I soaped the True Lilac at 6% ppo.  It is REALLY STRONG!  I am waiting to see if it mellows during the cure.  *
*Otherwise, I would recommend soaping at a lower rate.*


----------



## cmzaha

SoaperForLife said:


> I only use Dragon's Blood from Pure Fragrance Oils.  It is the best out there and lasts forever.  You won't have any problem with any of their FO's fading IMHO.  I never could find a single FO from Rustic Escentuals that doesn't have a chemical note to it (like alcohol or some such) but maybe that's just me.


Actually, I will put my DB up against Pure Fragrance Oils DB and mine does not turn as dark.


----------



## math ace

and cmzaha where is your DB from?  I am really loving WSP's DB.  I can't sniff my sample enough.  LOL....

If the WSP brand DB isn't your top pick, I think I am OK with it being 2nd or 3rd runner up because it is just totally intoxicating to me!

@cmzaha ,

Do you have any other long lasting CP  fragrance suggestions that you would like to share with us?


----------



## Lin19687

NG Cucumber Melon Type = Lovely
Sangria Punch= Very Very nice !
Mango Tangerine= I didn't like it but will see how it sells
Bite Me- STRONG ! use much less then 1oz ppo


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Here are a few more scents to add to the “sticker” list:

MMS FOs that have stuck in fragrance test bars I made June 1, 2019.  Note: I managed to lose track of how much I used by wt. in each test bar, but I’m fairly certain it was “moderate” as given by the MMS calculator for each fragrance:

Bay Rum, Somali Rose, Jacob (a bit weak, but I find it to be a bit weak to start with; nice though), Sap Moss, Green Tea (faint), Osmanthus

I have some BB fragrances that I think will expand the list above, but they need a bit more time.


----------



## cmzaha

math ace said:


> and cmzaha where is your DB from?  I am really loving WSP's DB.  I can't sniff my sample enough.  LOL....
> 
> If the WSP brand DB isn't your top pick, I think I am OK with it being 2nd or 3rd runner up because it is just totally intoxicating to me!


Sorry, I never answered. I have my DB made. It started as a dupe with tweaks.

As for a few stickers.
The only Lemon Verbena, Silver Birch and Teakwook & Coconut from Rustic Escentuals. This is the only Lemon Verbena I have found to stick really well. 

Black Raspberry Vanilla from Soapsupplies.net sticks well and does not discolor or accelerate, also Salty her Salty Air stick forever but does accelerate like most salty fo's. 

Bonsai from https://oregontrailsoaps.com/ is another sticker, uber strong and is a good steady seller for me. In fact, it is one of few fo's I use at .9 oz PPO not 1.1-1.2 oz PPO like most of my fo's.

Mango Papaya, Caramel Tobacco and Plumeria from California Candle Supply stick very well. Plumeria will last for a couple of years at least but accelerates. I cannot keep Caramel Tobacco or Mango Papaya in stock over 6-8 months to know how long it lasts. It is the best Caramel Tobacco I have tried.


----------



## math ace

Mobjack Bay said:


> Here are a few more scents to add to the “sticker” list:
> 
> MMS FOs that have stuck in fragrance test bars I made June 1, 2019.  Note: I managed to lose track of how much I used by wt. in each test bar, but I’m fairly certain it was “moderate” as given by the MMS calculator for each fragrance:
> 
> Bay Rum, Somali Rose, Jacob (a bit weak, but I find it to be a bit weak to start with; nice though), Sap Moss, Green Tea (faint), Osmanthus
> 
> I have some BB fragrances that I think will expand the list above, but they need a bit more time.



What did you think about the Bay Rum, Somali Rose, Sap Moss,  and Osmanthus?  Are they pleasing stickers? 

I need to post my Favorite stickers from my summer testings. I've got a few batches that are from August that I am waiting for them to reach the 6 month point before I commit to final opinion.  It doesn't happen to often,  but I have had a few delicious scents make it to the 4 month spot and then fade or morph by the 6 month check.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

math ace said:


> What did you think about the Bay Rum, Somali Rose, Sap Moss,  and Osmanthus?  Are they pleasing stickers?


I like all of the fragrances I listed above and a few others I have from MMS.  You didn’t ask about Green Tea and Jacob, but I plan to buy them again and use them at higher concentrations.  As I recall, IrishLass posted earlier in this thread that Green Tea sticks well for her.  I also plan to buy MMS Tassie Lavender based on another member’s recommendation. For context, I tend towards not liking FOs that smell like perfume or cologne.


----------



## math ace

@Mobjack Bay
Thanks for the update.  I didn't ask about the others because you mentioned they were a bit weak.  I am glad that you clarified that you liked them enough to order again and use at a higher rate.  A few of my favs from Lone star fragrances were like that.  GREEN TEA sounds right up my aisle.  I tried an Earl Grey & Apple from Rustic Escentuals that is very good.  My bar is 7 months old and still holding.  The MUR for this scent is only 4.55% and I can't remember if I knew that before I made my test bar lol.. I really would like this scent to be a little stronger, but with the MUR, that won't happen.



cmzaha said:


> Sorry, I never answered. I have my DB made. It started as a dupe with tweaks.
> 
> As for a few stickers.
> The only Lemon Verbena, Silver Birch and Teakwook & Coconut from Rustic Escentuals. This is the only Lemon Verbena I have found to stick really well.



I am so glad you shared this.  Somebody recommended that I try lemon verbenas, but the ones that I've tried don't seem to stay true the full 6 months.  I thought it was just a "me" issue.

LORDY, I counted all the fragrances that I have tested this year... I knew I was in trouble... I knew I had fallen down the rabbit hole when I started testing all these fragrances, BUT I didn't know how far I had fallen!  I've tried 150 scents this year!  I've tested fragrances from Rustic Escentuals, Candle Science, Lone Star Fragrance, Fragrance Buddy, Virginia Candle Supply,  Maple Street Fragrance, Wholesale Supplies Plus,  Bramble Berry and Micas and More.  

Geez, WTH was I thinking? I discovered 30 scents that are sticking and that I like.  

I think the next step is to start exploring different soap recipes!  I've got some Colloidal Oatmeal, tussah silk, charcoal,  and kaolin clay that I want to start playing around with.  If there are any words of advice, I am all ears!


----------



## cmzaha

Sorbitol and vinegar


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Mobjack Bay said:


> I tend towards not liking FOs that smell like perfume or cologne.


 You just lost at least one customer... moi!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Zany_in_CO said:


> You just lost at least one customer... moi!


When I started making soap, I only liked the perfume Tea Rose and a few EOs.  I’m progressing, but it’s slow.  I’ve always though my aversion to scents had something to do with my mom spraying on her Shalimar perfume just before we left the house and got into a closed car .



math ace said:


> @Mobjack Bay
> Thanks for the update.  I didn't ask about the others because you mentioned they were a bit weak.  I am glad that you clarified that you liked them enough to order again and use at a higher rate.  A few of my favs from Lone star fragrances were like that.  GREEN TEA sounds right up my aisle.  I tried an Earl Grey & Apple from Rustic Escentuals that is very good.  My bar is 7 months old and still holding.  The MUR for this scent is only 4.55% and I can't remember if I knew that before I made my test bar lol.. I really would like this scent to be a little stronger, but with the MUR, that won't happen.


I will be sure to update how the weaker ones do at higher concentrations.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Um, guess what my fave perfume is... starts with 'S' and ends in 'halimar'.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Zany_in_CO said:


> Um, guess what my fave perfume is... starts with 'S' and ends in 'halimar'.


That’s too funny.


----------



## math ace

So is there a Shalimar dupe out there?


----------



## Mobjack Bay

math ace said:


> So is there a Shalimar dupe out there?


----------



## cerelife

I use kaolin clay (1T ppo), colloidal oatmeal (1/2 T ppo) and tussah silk in all of my batches. I also use sugar, aloe vera juice, and sodium lactate. I used to use charcoal mixed with black oxide to get a deep black, but now I use Mad Mica's Wicked mica and I love it! I still use charcoal for my eucalyptus EO facial soap for its properties, but it isn't nearly as pretty as the Wicked mica.
I made soap with a bunch of 'new to me' FOs this summer. The last ones will be 6 months old at the end of this month, so I'll post my thoughts of them on this thread.
These are the ones I soaped with:

*WSP*
Monkey Farts
Irish Spring

*BB*
Blueberry Jam

*Soapalooza*
Bossa Nova
Tassi Lavender/Blue Chamomile blend

*Nurture*
All Souls Day
Flame Tree
Cucumber Melon

*Oregon Trails*
Mysore Sandalwood

*Multi-Vendor Blends*
The blend used by Irish Lass for the perfect OMH scent -  Daystar's Milk Sugar Kisses blended  with Oregon Trail's OMH.
A blend recommended by Katie Carson (Royalty Soap) as the perfect peach scent - equal amounts of NG Perfect Peach and FB Georgia Peach.


----------



## SoapSisters

math ace said:


> LORDY, I counted all the fragrances that I have tested this year... I knew I was in trouble... I knew I had fallen down the rabbit hole when I started testing all these fragrances, BUT I didn't know how far I had fallen!  I've tried 150 scents this year!  I've tested fragrances from Rustic Escentuals, Candle Science, Lone Star Fragrance, Fragrance Buddy, Virginia Candle Supply,  Maple Street Fragrance, Wholesale Supplies Plus,  Bramble Berry and Micas and More.
> 
> Geez, WTH was I thinking? I discovered 30 scents that are sticking and that I like.
> 
> I think the next step is to start exploring different soap recipes!  I've got some Colloidal Oatmeal, tussah silk, charcoal,  and kaolin clay that I want to start playing around with.  If there are any words of advice, I am all ears!


Which fragrances do you like from Micas and More? I've tried two I really like: Burst of Energy and Lavender & Apricot. Both soaps were made recently, so I can't yet report on how long they last. I can say that they were both well-behaved: no discoloring, no ricing, no acceleration.


----------



## cmzaha

math ace said:


> So is there a Shalimar dupe out there?


Here you go
http://www.saveonscents.com/product_info.php?products_id=2158


----------



## dibbles

Shalimar - ugh - I hate it too. My mom once gave me a bottle.  I sold it on ebay.


----------



## Jennifer Horne

MGM said:


> I have no recommendations, but did want to say that I found a soap that a friend brought me from France in about 2002. Still as fragrant as it was 17 years ago (and it wasn't delicate back then!) . I stored it very carefully, you know : under the bathroom sink, not wrapped one way or another


I bet that is going to last FOREVER!  Lol with all that "cure" time lol



math ace said:


> I will tell you what happens to the Apricot Freesia IF YOU DON'T AVOID the GEL .. It morphs into a Lysol Wipes scent!
> There is no rebatching it either! It is strong and lasts FOREVER!  I had to throw the whole loaf away!


OH WHY? lmao who doesnt want to smell like lysol wipes 

Totally  different FO but the NS fairy garden smells like old lady in cp and boy it sticks on everything  including your hands if u wash with it.


----------



## math ace

cerelife said:


> These are the ones I soaped with:
> 
> *BB*
> Blueberry Jam
> 
> *Nurture*
> All Souls Day
> Flame Tree
> Cucumber Melon
> 
> *Multi-Vendor Blends*
> A blend recommended by Katie Carson (Royalty Soap) as the perfect peach scent - equal amounts of NG Perfect Peach and FB Georgia Peach.



Please, please, PLEASE,. Update on all the fragrances... The ones listed above have me waiting with extreme anticipation!



SoapSisters said:


> Which fragrances do you like from Micas and More? I've tried two I really like: Burst of Energy and Lavender & Apricot.



I'm not a lavender person, but I've heard really good things about the lavender & apricot.

I totally love that Steph tests her fragrances and shares those samples with you.  I have soap samples she sent me this summer and I can still smell the scents.  

I recommend her
1.  Brown sugar and fig (spot on dupe of bbw)

2. Black raspberry and vanilla

3. Viva la juicy

My soap samples are all at least 6 months old.


----------



## noni2009

I think I'm having a brain fart lol 
Which company is FB? Looking into the Georgia Peach that was mentioned


----------



## dibbles

@noni2009 In case @cerelife doesn't see this, I'm pretty sure FB is Fragrance Buddy.
@SoapSisters I really like Ancient Incense from Micas & More. I haven't tried many of the fragrance oils she offers yet, but I would like to try Dr. Peppermint and if I ever decide to get Love Spell again, I will probably try it from there. I don't think I liked the Baja Cactus Blossom much, but that is probably just my personal feeling. I don't remember why I didn't care for it either.


----------



## cmzaha

Dibbles, I did not like Baja Cactus Blossom when I first poured it, but it did improve after curing. I really began to like it when it became a good seller.  but it honestly did get better after curing.


----------



## KiwiMoose

math ace said:


> AND... I was looking through some more old threads today and found the following scents that are known to STICK, but they didn't specify how long..
> 
> *Candle Science (CS) *-  The following stick, but don’t know how long..
> Peppermint & Eucalyptus, Hazelnut Coffee, Love Spell, Brandied Pear
> 
> *PEAK Fragrance* - The following STICK, but don’t know how long...
> Cranberry Apple Marmalade,  Apple Jack Peel,  &  Key Lime
> 
> Let me know if you ladies have used these scents in CP soap and can confirm that they last at least 6 months


I can confirm the Candle Science Love Spell - I have a bar that is one year old and it still smells as strong as when it was poured.


----------



## atlantanurse

math ace said:


> I will tell you what happens to the Apricot Freesia IF YOU DON'T AVOID the GEL .. It morphs into a Lysol Wipes scent!
> There is no rebatching it either! It is strong and lasts FOREVER!  I had to throw the whole loaf away!



Apricot Freesia is amazing in lotion but a NO NO in CP Soap!


----------



## DMCC

cmzaha said:


> Sorbitol and vinegar



How much are you using?


----------



## math ace

cerelife said:


> . . .  The last ones will be 6 months old at the end of this month, so I'll post my thoughts of them on this thread.  These are the ones I soaped with:
> 
> *BB*
> Blueberry Jam
> 
> *Oregon Trails*
> Mysore Sandalwood
> 
> *Multi-Vendor Blends*
> A blend recommended by Katie Carson (Royalty Soap) as the perfect peach scent - equal amounts of NG Perfect Peach and FB Georgia Peach.



Cerelife,

How about an update on the above fragrances?


----------



## cmzaha

DMCC said:


> How much are you using?


I use sorbitol at 1% of my batch weight and vinegar is usually 50% of my liquid since I soap with 50/50 masterbatch lye. At times I do mix my vinegar with my lye at 100% liquid replacement. Remember if you use vinegar you multiply your total vinegar by 0.0357 which will be the extra lye needed to create Sodium Acetate which will help harden your soap. I use it instead of Sodium Lactate.


----------



## cerelife

@math ace - Sorry for the delay in reviewing these FOs! In mid-January I was negotiating a position at another hospital and getting ready for Mardi Gras. I belong to a New Orleans Krewe and between the negotiations and getting my handmade throws ready for our parade, I ran out of time!! I started the new job shortly after Mardi Gras and then the Covid nightmare hit, so it's been completely insane at work!!
But at least I can tell you how the scents have held up PAST the 6 month mark 
*WSP*
_Monkey Farts_ - at 6 months still pretty strong with slight fading at the current 9+ month mark. I don't love this scent (basically banana/coconut) but it sold well. I used BCN vanilla stabilizer and my tiger stripes remain pastel. It does thicken up fast, so you need to move quickly.
_Irish Spring - _This one sticks like crazy!! Smells amazing - definitely a keeper!!

*BB*
_Blueberry Jam_ - Smells great with very little fading. Honestly I'm stunned that there is zero discoloration for this FO because it smells very sweet - just like it's name!

*Soapalooza*
_Bossa Nova_ - still sticking like a charm. Personally I don't care for this scent, but it sold well. No discoloration.
_Tassi Lavender/Blue Chamomile blend_ - This was not a good blend. I think the Tassi would be great on it's own, but together it was just 'meh' and didn't stick well for me.

*Nurture*
_All Souls Day_ - Like seriously, just go buy this NOW!!! I adore this one soooo much more than I thought I would. I used 0.5oz ppo in my slow-moving recipe and it behaved beautifully for a tilted tiger design. It still smells crazy good at 9+ months!!
_Flame Tree_ - I liked it but who cares since they discontinued this FO.
_Cucumber Melon_ - I've yet to find a good straight cucumber FO, but this one is pretty decent. A little sweeter than I would prefer, but it does stick better than most cucumber FOs, and it sells well for me. Some slight fading from the 6 month to the 9 month mark.

*Oregon Trails*
_Mysore Sandalwood_ - This is another of those "OMG, this is amazing!" FOs...it honestly smells like the real thing AND survives the lye beast!! It smells just as good now as it did just after cure!

*Multi-Vendor Blends*
_The blend used by Irish Lass for the perfect OMH scent - Daystar's Milk Sugar Kisses blended with Oregon Trail's OMH._  - Irish Lass KILLED it with this blend!! None of those plastic/play-doh overtones that are so prevalent in OMH scents, this is pure milky sweet oatmeal goodness  AND it sticks like crazy - still smells like a dream at 9+ months. BTW I love Daystar's Milk Sugar Kisses on its own as well - in a cured bar of soap it reminds me of fresh croissants!
_A blend recommended by Katie Carson (Royalty Soap) as the perfect peach scent - equal amounts of NG Perfect Peach and FB Georgia Peach_. - Yeah, this one is a hard pass for me. As with most peach scents, it smelled great while soaping and smelled like absolutely nothing for the first few weeks of cure. The scent bloomed at about week 4 and I got excited because it really DID smell nice and peachy, but alas...by week 6 the scent settled down to a "cheap drug-store body spray" version of peach. I will say that the scent is still sticking at 9+ months, but this isn't really a good thing. No way would I sell this soap, so I'm using it myself...the best I can say is that the scent doesn't remain on your skin after using it!


----------



## IrishLass

cerelife said:


> *Multi-Vendor Blends*
> _The blend used by Irish Lass for the perfect OMH scent - Daystar's Milk Sugar Kisses blended with Oregon Trail's OMH._ - Irish Lass KILLED it with this blend!! None of those plastic/play-doh overtones that are so prevalent in OMH scents, this is pure milky sweet oatmeal goodness  AND it sticks like crazy - still smells like a dream at 9+ months. BTW I love Daystar's Milk Sugar Kisses on its own as well - in a cured bar of soap it reminds me of fresh croissants!



I'm so glad you like it! I'm probably biased, but it's one of the best scent blends I ever came up with, even if I do say so myself.   


IrishLass


----------



## math ace

@cerelife 

Thanks for the update.  I had given up on finding a good, long lasting cucumber melon.  I'll have to give Nuture's a try.


----------



## math ace

Updated List:

*Bramble Berry (BB)* -   Almond,  Applejack Peel,  Apple Sage, Baby Rose,  Black Amber and Lavender,
                                        Blueberry Jam, Cedar & Saffron, Crisp Apple Rose, 
                                        Energy (smells like Sweet Tart Gummies),   Espresso,  Fresh Mango, 
                                        Fresh Snow,  Grapefruit Lily,  Hot Apple Pie, Kumquat,  Kentish Rain,  
                                       Lavender chamomile,  Lemon Verbena,  Lime,  Lingonberry Spice,
                                        Peach Prosecco,  Pink Grapefruit, Pineapple & Cilantro,  Pure Honey,
                                        Sea Moss (accelerates)  Sweet cranberry, and Pumpkin Soufflé


*Candle Science (CS) *- Amber Noir,  Apple Harvest, Baby Powder, English Garden (accelerates),
                             Fraser Fir, Golden Rose, Hazelnut coffee, Lavender FO, Lilac,
                              Love Spell, Mistletoe, Oakmoss & Amber, peppermint & Eucalyptus,
                              Red Rose, Sage & lavender,  White Tea & Berries,

"If you are looking for Frankincense and Myrrh, so far CS has the best I tried."
Favorites from CS, but don’t know about stick - Cucumber & Mint,  Plumeria,  Black Rasp. Vanilla
*
Day Star (DS)* - Blooming Violets, Milk Sugar Kisses, Toffee Sugar Crunch, Paradise,
                            Salty Sailor (accelerates), Woods and Bitter Coffee

*Flaming Candle* – *UNVERIFIED suggestions* -     Lavender, Lemongrass, Seagrass & Sage,  Fierce
                              Hawaiian Pink Hibiscus,  Rosemary Mint,  Bartlett Pear,   Caribbean Salsa,
                              Eucalyptus & Spearmint, &  Pink Grapefruit

*Fragrance Buddy (FB) –* Avobath, Bob’s Flower Shop, Capuccino Espresso, Citrus Bath,
                                        Citrus Tree, Dark Knight, Flying Fox (Jasmin Showers), Gypsy Rose, 
                                        Leaves,  Imogen Rose (Rose Goddess), 
                                        Karma dupe (Life Lessons I think it's called),   Kai,  Mango & Pineapple, 
                                         Pepper berry Wreath, Plumera, Sultana (Prince Showers),
                                         Sweet Orange and Chili Pepper, Weather Vane, White Tea and Ginger..

*Lone Star (LS) *-      CK -1,  Cranberry Chutney, Chocolate Mint, Japanese Cherry Blossom,
                                 Juniper Breeze, Love Spell type, Mango Papaya,  Midsummers Night,
                                  Moonlit path, Pink Chiffon

*Mad Oils (now Arizona Mad Oils) – *Elderflower, Wild Hyacinth, Velvet Peppercorn

*From MMS (Majestic Mountain Sage) *- Intense Almond, Ginger milk, Green Tea, Plumeria,
                                                                  Love Spell, Relaxation, Tassie Lavender

*Micas and More –     *Brown sugar and fig,  Black Raspberry and Vanilla, Lavender & Apricot,
                                   Oakmoss & Amber,  Sugared Apple, Viva La Juicy

*Nature's Garden (NG)* - Anjou Pear Blossom, Apple Orchard, Australian Bamboo Grass,  
                                       Balsam,  Baby Bee, Bayberry,  Bite Me (smells like Cherry Limeade or 
                                       Fruit Punch), Bubble Luscious,  Cracklin Birch, Dark Musk,  Elf Sweat, 
                                        Green Irish Tweed, Hummingbird,  Lemon Sugar, Love Spell (decelerates),                                                Mango Sorbet, Mango Tangerine,  Nag Champa, Pumpkin Apple Butter, 
                                       The Perfect Man (use at .5 oz ppo),  Passionate Kisses, Ruby Red Grapefruit, 
                                       Satsuma, Sweet Orange Chili Pepper  (smells like orange sherbet. 
                                       No A slightly yellowed the soap. Strong scent after cure),
                                       &  Vanilla Champagne.    

*Nurture Soap* -  Avalanche (.5 oz ppo), All Souls day (.5 oz ppo), Awaken, Apricot (decelerates),
                           Black Raspberry Vanilla, Carmel Coffee, Comfort and Joy, Cucumber Melon,
                              Earth Meets Sky, Flame Tree,  Jeweled Fir (.5 oz ppo),   Paramour,  
                              Peace & Love (.5 oz ppo),  Winter Wonderland,

*Oregon Trails – *Mysore Sandalwood

*Pure Fragrance *- Dragon's Blood,

*Rustic Escentuals (ES)* - Barbershop 1920's, Blue Skies, Calabrian Bergamont & Violet,
                                        Coffee House, cucumber mint, Green Tweed, Heavenly Honeysuckle,
                                        Hippie Chick, Icy Peppermint, London Fog,  Lemon Curd,
                                        Lemon Slices,  Lemon Verbena, Neroli, Oud Wood, Redwood, 
                                        Satsuma,  Tuscan Fields,

*RE fragrances (continued):  *Angel Baby, Angel Heart,  Blackberry Sage, Blackberry Scone, 
                                               Havana night, Interlude, Moscato, Ozark Forest,  Red Saffron, 
                                               Merlot,  Tangerine Lavender, Toasted marshmallow,  
                                              Cornbread (strong), Spicy Apple Peaches -  (Loses peach at six months,
                                               but a wonderful cider, over a year and sticking), Pipe Smoke, & Sea Kelp,

*Soapalooza* - Bosa Nova, Tassie Lavender  (doesn’t stick for everyone)

*Sweetcakes - *    Clean for Men, Cucumber Melon,  Lilac is amazing, Mango Tea, Naran Ji, 
                           Northwoods, Orange Blossom, Sandalwood, True Rose, Yuzu, Santa's Pipe

* Wholesale Supplies PLUS (WSP)* – Black Raspberry Vanilla, Caribbean Coconut,
                            Cucumber Melon (DOES NOT accelerate, others do!), Coconut Lime Verbena,
                            Dragons blood, Frankincense,  Green Tea & Cucumber,  
                            Ice Tea Twist (use at .5 oz ppo) , Irish Spring, Lemongrass Sage,
                            Mango Papaya, Mango Sorbet, Midsummer's Night, Monkey Farts,
                            Nag Champa,  Passionate Kisses,  PERFECT MAN,  WSP pink grapefruit 
                           (is the best I've found),  Rose Garden, Sea Salt & Driftwood,  Sugared Spruce,  
                           Sun & Sand, Sweet Honeysuckle,  Three Wise Men,  
                           True Lilac (is hands down the best lilac ever),  Vanilla Champagne (big seller)


----------



## cerelife

Sorry, I thought Nurture had discontinued Flame Tree! I'll def be buying more when it comes back in stock!
So here are my notes: 0.5 oz ppo in a slow moving recipe (Lard) for a tilted tiger design and it behaved beautifully. This one discolors to a medium brown so I used Nurture's Orange Vibrance, Red Vibrance, and Firefly micas for my stripes because, well 'flames', ya know


----------



## ShySoaper

math ace said:


> Here's the deal - I am new to CP soap making.  I've been making M&P soap for years, but just branched into CP soap making this year.  The first thing I discovered with CP soap is that the fragrances can disappear or morph or cause the batter to seize.  I QUICKLY learned that I need to make test bars of a fragrance before committing pounds of soap to a fragrance that doesn't make it through the cure period!
> 
> I've searched the fragrance review chart AND contributed my own personal experiences to it! I've searched the forum itself.  Most of the threads that had fragrance recommendations are older (2014 - 2017).  I know a lot of reformulations on the scents have been made over the last couple of years and that could effect an old recommendation.
> 
> I've ordered from Bramble Berry, Candle Science, Rustic Escentuals, and Micas and More.
> I've tested about 50 Fragrances so far.  I had a lot of $1 samples from Candle Science and Rustic Escentuals LOL .  I started doing the testing 2 months ago.  So far, I can testify that the following scents do last at least 2 months:
> BB -  Sweet Cranberry
> RE - Honeydew,  Barbershop 1920's, & Lemon Sugar Bundt Cake
> CS - White Tea & Berries
> 
> I'm out of fragrance samples!  I don't want to invest any more money in trying scents that don't have a proven track record in CP soap.  I want fragrances that last at least 6 months! It will be another 5 months before I know which of my 50 samples are going to last that long.  Honestly, many did not make it pass the 1 month mark!
> 
> I make soap every couple of months.  It is a crafting outlet for me.  All this testing is more like work than crafting and it is stealing the joy from my soul! I am close to tucking my tail and running back to melt and pour for some soul satisfying crafting time.  *PLEASE, SHARE your recommendations for fragrances that last over 6 months in CP soap.  *
> 
> Based on my research - These are the scents that I am thinking about trying next...
> 
> *Bramble Berry (BB)* - Fresh Mango, Grapefruit Lily, Peach Prosecco
> 
> *Candle Science (CS) *- Oakmoss & Amber,  Lavender FO
> 
> *Day Star (DS)* - Toffee Sugar Crunch
> 
> *Lone Star (LS) *- Love Spell type,  Pink Chiffon
> 
> *Nature's Garden (NG)* -  Anjou Pear Blossom,  Bamboo White Grapefruit, Baby Bee, Bayberry,
> Bite Me, Channel No 5,  Cracklin Birch, Lemon Sugar,
> Mango Sorbet, Nag Champa, Pumpkin Apple Butter,
> The Perfect Man,  Ruby Red Grapefruit, Satsuma,
> & Sweet Orange Chili Pepper,
> 
> *Nurture Soap* -  Flame Tree,  Awaken
> 
> *Pure Fragrance *- Dragon's Blood
> 
> *Rustic Escentuals (ES)* - Redwood, Satsuma,  London Fog, Lemon Verbena,
> Hippie Chick,  & Tuscan Fields
> 
> *If you have used any of the above in the last 2 years and can verify that they last at least 6 months in CP, please let me know.  *
> 
> If you have any other recommendations, PLEASE SHARE...  I know RE and CS usually do a $1 sale in about a month.  So, it would be a good time to try some more scents from them!
> 
> Does NG do sales?  I found a lot of recommendations for their scents.
> [/QUOTE.     In all the fragrances I’ve tested from different companies nature garden and bramble berry almost always works well with my three different cold process recipe.


----------



## math ace

Most of the above are verified.  I made notes on any that weren't verified.

RE has already announced that they aren't doing their yearly sale this year due to a bottle shortage.

I've never seen a sale from NG other than $2 fragrance of the month sale.


----------



## math ace

cerelife has found that Daystar's Bella Morte fragrance will last for YEARS in CP soap.  It is a "sleeper scent that disappears after soaping and blooms during cure".

I need to add Moonlight Path Type from Fragrance Buddy to the list of long lasting scents.  My sample bar is a year old is still going strong.


----------



## math ace

11/11/20 - Updated List:

*Bramble Berry (BB)* - 
Almond, Applejack Peel, Apple Sage, Baby Rose, Black Amber and Lavender,  Blueberry Jam, Cedar & Saffron, Crisp Apple Rose,
Energy (smells like Sweet Tart Gummies), Espresso, Fresh Mango,
Fresh Snow, Grapefruit Lily,  Kumquat, Kentish Rain,
Lavender chamomile, Lemon Verbena, Lime, Lingonberry Spice,
Peach Prosecco, Pink Grapefruit, Pineapple & Cilantro, Pure Honey,
Sea Moss (accelerates) , and Pumpkin Soufflé


*Candle Science (CS) *- 
Amber Noir, Apple Harvest, Baby Powder, English Garden (accelerates),
Fraser Fir, Golden Rose, Hazelnut coffee, Lavender FO, Lilac,
Love Spell, Mistletoe, Oakmoss & Amber, peppermint & Eucalyptus, Sage & lavender

"If you are looking for Frankincense and Myrrh, so far CS has the best I tried."
Favorites from CS, but don’t know about stick - Cucumber & Mint, Plumeria, Black Rasp. Vanilla

*Day Star (DS)* - Blooming Violets,  Dela Morte, Milk Sugar Kisses, Toffee Sugar Crunch, Paradise,
Salty Sailor (accelerates), Woods and Bitter Coffee

*Flaming Candle* – *UNVERIFIED suggestions* - 
Lavender, Lemongrass, Seagrass & Sage, Fierce
Hawaiian Pink Hibiscus, Rosemary Mint, Bartlett Pear, Caribbean Salsa,
Eucalyptus & Spearmint, & Pink Grapefruit

*Fragrance Buddy (FB) –* 
Avobath, Bob’s Flower Shop, Capuccino Espresso, 
Citrus Bath,  Citrus Tree, Dark Knight, Flying Fox (Jasmin Showers),
Gypsy Rose,  Leaves , Imogen Rose (Rose Goddess),  Karma dupe (Life Lessons I think it's called), Kai, Mango & Pineapple,  Moonlight Path,
Pepper berry Wreath, Plumera, Sultana (Prince Showers),
Sweet Orange and Chili Pepper, 
Weather Vane  (several Thumbs up on this particular fragrance), 
White Tea and Ginger..

*Indigo Fragrances*
Black Pepper Begamont  (5 months old and still going STRONG)


*Lone Star (LS) *- 
CK -1, Cranberry Chutney, Chocolate Mint, Japanese Cherry Blossom,  Juniper Breeze, Love Spell type, Mango Papaya, Midsummers Night,
Moonlit path, Pink Chiffon

*Mad Oils (now Arizona Mad Oils) – *Elderflower, Wild Hyacinth, Velvet Peppercorn

*From MMS (Majestic Mountain Sage) *- 
Intense Almond, Ginger milk, Green Tea, Plumeria,
Love Spell, Relaxation, Tassie Lavender

*Micas and More – *
Brown sugar and fig, Black Raspberry and Vanilla, Lavender & Apricot,
Oakmoss & Amber, Sugared Apple, Viva La Juicy

*Nature's Garden (NG)* - 
Anjou Pear Blossom, Apple Orchard, Australian Bamboo Grass,
Balsam, Baby Bee, Bayberry, Bite Me (smells like Cherry Limeade or
Fruit Punch), Bubble Luscious, Cracklin Birch, Dark Musk, Elf Sweat,
Green Irish Tweed, Hummingbird, Lemon Sugar, Love Spell (decelerates), Mango Sorbet, Mango Tangerine, Nag Champa, 
Pumpkin Apple Butter,  The Perfect Man (use at .5 oz ppo), 
Passionate Kisses, Ruby Red Grapefruit,  Satsuma, 
Sweet Orange Chili Pepper (smells like orange sherbet.
No A slightly yellowed the soap. Strong scent after cure),
& Vanilla Champagne.

*Nurture Soap* - 
Avalanche (.5 oz ppo), All Souls day (.5 oz ppo), Awaken, 
Apricot (decelerates),  Black Raspberry Vanilla, Carmel Coffee, 
Comfort and Joy, Cucumber Melon,  Earth Meets Sky, Flame Tree, Jeweled Fir (.5 oz ppo), Paramour, Peace & Love (.5 oz ppo), 
Winter Wonderland,

*Oregon Trails – *Mysore Sandalwood

*Pure Fragrance *- Dragon's Blood,

*Rustic Escentuals (ES)* - 
Barbershop 1920's, Blue Skies, Calabrian Bergamont & Violet,
Coffee House, cucumber mint, Green Tweed, Heavenly Honeysuckle,
Hippie Chick, Icy Peppermint, London Fog, Lemon Curd,
Lemon Slices, Lemon Verbena, Neroli, Oud Wood, Redwood,
Satsuma, Tuscan Fields,

*RE fragrances (continued): *
Angel Baby, Angel Heart, Blackberry Sage, Blackberry Scone, Interlude, Moscato, Ozark Forest, Red Saffron, Merlot, Tangerine Lavender, Toasted marshmallow,  Cornbread (strong), Spicy Apple Peaches - (Loses peach at six months,  but a wonderful cider, over a year and sticking), Pipe Smoke, & Sea Kelp,

*Soapalooza* - Bosa Nova, Tassie Lavender (doesn’t stick for everyone)

*Sweetcakes - *
Clean for Men, Cucumber Melon, Lilac is amazing, Mango Tea, 
Naran Ji, Northwoods, Orange Blossom, Sandalwood, True Rose, 
Yuzu, Santa's Pipe

*Wholesale Supplies PLUS (WSP)* – 
Black Raspberry Vanilla, Caribbean Coconut,
Cucumber Melon (DOES NOT accelerate, others do!), 
Coconut Lime Verbena,  Dragons blood, Frankincense, Green Tea & Cucumber,  Ice Tea Twist (use at .5 oz ppo) , Irish Spring, Lemongrass Sage,  Mango Papaya, Mango Sorbet, Midsummer's Night, Monkey Farts,  Nag Champa, Passionate Kisses, PERFECT MAN, 
WSP pink grapefruit (is the best I've found), Rose Garden, 
Sea Salt & Driftwood, Sugared Spruce,
Sun & Sand, Sweet Honeysuckle, Three Wise Men,
True Lilac (is hands down the best lilac ever), Vanilla Champagne (big seller)


----------



## cmzaha

While Pure Fragrance Oil's DB is nice mine is nicer with a higher flash point and a better price at the moment. Mine also does not go purple dark brown like PF's DB.


----------



## lenarenee

math ace said:


> @msunnerstood
> Do you have any specific recommendations for FB scents that you have tried that have lasted at least 6 months in cp soap?
> 
> 
> I bought the Vanilla Vanilla when it went on clearance a couple of months ago! I have a sample bar of it curing now. Totally AWESOME that this scent should be a WINNER ,WINNER, Chicken Dinner!
> 
> @cerelife
> 
> Can you describe that Wild Mountain Honey fragrance?  I am one of those people who do not appreciate the very popular scent of Oatmeal, Milk, and Honey.  I do not know which part of that scent (Oatmeal, Milk, or Honey aspects) turns me off, but something does.  How similar is the Wild Mountain Honey to the Oatmeal, Milk & Honey fragrance?



Which Wild Mountain Honey?  If it's Peaks's, or Brambleberry's (the same) - I can say that oob it smells like a mistake - drove all of us in the house....out of the house simply by putting a dollop on a paper towel.  It's far more flowery and dusty smelling than honey.  HOWEVER - mixed it with BB's orange peel fo 2;1 and it's got possibilities. 

NG Sweet Orange Chili - technically lasts 6 months, but it really starts losing notes pretty quickly. 
RE Redwood and Crackling Birch stick well. I love Redwood. And I have some Crackling Birch that's years old and faded quite a bit - but still respectably scented.

Hopefully I'll have time later to add my favorite fo stickers to the list.


----------



## marehare

math ace said:


> Here's the deal - I am new to CP soap making.  I've been making M&P soap for years, but just branched into CP soap making this year.  The first thing I discovered with CP soap is that the fragrances can disappear or morph or cause the batter to seize.  I QUICKLY learned that I need to make test bars of a fragrance before committing pounds of soap to a fragrance that doesn't make it through the cure period!
> 
> I've searched the fragrance review chart AND contributed my own personal experiences to it! I've searched the forum itself.  Most of the threads that had fragrance recommendations are older (2014 - 2017).  I know a lot of reformulations on the scents have been made over the last couple of years and that could effect an old recommendation.
> 
> I've ordered from Bramble Berry, Candle Science, Rustic Escentuals, and Micas and More.
> I've tested about 50 Fragrances so far.  I had a lot of $1 samples from Candle Science and Rustic Escentuals LOL .  I started doing the testing 2 months ago.  So far, I can testify that the following scents do last at least 2 months:
> BB -  Sweet Cranberry
> RE - Honeydew,  Barbershop 1920's, & Lemon Sugar Bundt Cake
> CS - White Tea & Berries
> 
> I'm out of fragrance samples!  I don't want to invest any more money in trying scents that don't have a proven track record in CP soap.  I want fragrances that last at least 6 months! It will be another 5 months before I know which of my 50 samples are going to last that long.  Honestly, many did not make it pass the 1 month mark!
> 
> I make soap every couple of months.  It is a crafting outlet for me.  All this testing is more like work than crafting and it is stealing the joy from my soul! I am close to tucking my tail and running back to melt and pour for some soul satisfying crafting time.  *PLEASE, SHARE your recommendations for fragrances that last over 6 months in CP soap.  *
> 
> Based on my research - These are the scents that I am thinking about trying next...
> 
> *Bramble Berry (BB)* - Fresh Mango, Grapefruit Lily, Peach Prosecco
> 
> *Candle Science (CS) *- Oakmoss & Amber,  Lavender FO
> 
> *Day Star (DS)* - Toffee Sugar Crunch
> 
> *Lone Star (LS) *- Love Spell type,  Pink Chiffon
> 
> *Nature's Garden (NG)* -  Anjou Pear Blossom,  Bamboo White Grapefruit, Baby Bee, Bayberry,
> Bite Me, Channel No 5,  Cracklin Birch, Lemon Sugar,
> Mango Sorbet, Nag Champa, Pumpkin Apple Butter,
> The Perfect Man,  Ruby Red Grapefruit, Satsuma,
> & Sweet Orange Chili Pepper,
> 
> *Nurture Soap* -  Flame Tree,  Awaken
> 
> *Pure Fragrance *- Dragon's Blood
> 
> *Rustic Escentuals (ES)* - Redwood, Satsuma,  London Fog, Lemon Verbena,
> Hippie Chick,  & Tuscan Fields
> 
> *If you have used any of the above in the last 2 years and can verify that they last at least 6 months in CP, please let me know.  *
> 
> If you have any other recommendations, PLEASE SHARE...  I know RE and CS usually do a $1 sale in about a month.  So, it would be a good time to try some more scents from them!
> 
> Does NG do sales?  I found a lot of recommendations for their scents.


EO's last for more than a year and still smell wonderful.


----------



## lucycat

I don't think you can ever get away from testing.  It seems that scents are constantly being changed to meet new IFRA standards as well as supply changes.   Plus, we all evaluate scents slightly different and use slightly different formulations.  I agree that I want long lasting and also that it keeps getting harder to find them.  Ones I have been happy with:
The following I have purchased within 18 months.

Pure - Lavender Sage, Black Vetiver Coffee
Oregon Trails - Black Raspberry Vanilla, Egyptian Musk, Egyptian Dragon, 
WSP - Amazing Style, Beach


----------



## Kiti Williams

Sandalwood and Jasmin.  Smells great and is gender neutral.


----------



## dixiedragon

I like wholesalesuppliesplus and Nurture Soap a lot. I read the reviews! I generally avoid candle places b/c they don't focus on soap.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Here are a some scents that I can confirm last for over a year:

BB - Lush Succulent and Wild Rose are still strong in salt bars I made a year ago with the FOs at 6% ppo.  The Lush Succulent is so strong that I will drop it to 3% in the next batch I make.

MMS - from a batch of test soaps I made in June 2019 - Jacob, Osmanthus, Somali Rose, Bay Rum and Eastern Amber at 3% ppo are still distinctly detectable, but not strong.  Green Tea is barely/possibly detectable. Sap Moss is coming through strong, and it’s a scent I love, but unfortunately it’s been discontinued.  

Nurture - Aromatherapy at 5% still hanging around in soaps from July 2019.


----------



## math ace

Mobjack Bay said:


> Here are a some scents that I can confirm last for over a year:
> 
> BB - Lush Succulent and Wild Rose are still strong in salt bars I made a year ago with the FOs at 6% ppo.  The Lush Succulent is so strong that I will drop it to 3% in the next batch I make.
> 
> MMS - from a batch of test soaps I made in June 2019 - Jacob, Osmanthus, Somali Rose, Bay Rum and Eastern Amber at 3% ppo are still distinctly detectable, but not strong.  Green Tea is barely/possibly detectable. Sap Moss is coming through strong, and it’s a scent I love, but unfortunately it’s been discontinued.
> 
> Nurture - Aromatherapy at 5% still hanging around in soaps from July 2019.


Thank you Mobjack Bay for that wonderful update.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

After going through my archived 2019 soaps, here are more FOs that have stuck well for me for more than a year.

BB:
Birchwood Oud - still going strong in a soap from Aug 2019
Cranberry Fig - solid scent, soap is from Sept 2019
Sea Salt - strong in salt bars from July 2019
Sensuous Sandalwood - strong, from Nov 2019
White Ginger and Amber - apparently I used this FO in many soap batches back in the summer of 2019.  It’s a solid performer, holding well.
ETA: White Tea & Ginger from early Jan. 2020 still smells great

WSP:
Tasmanian Pepperberry - still smells wonderful in a soap from Nov 2019.  I used it at just under 5%. This “natural fragrance oil” is expensive, but I would buy it again.
ETA: Rice Milk and Cardamom, also from WSP’s natural fragrance oil group, is only weakly detectable. 

NS:
Champagne - detectable, but not strong.  From July 2019.

It’s just 9 months for this one from a soap I made in March 2020:
BB: Aloe & Lily - solid, but not strong


----------



## math ace

Updated 5/10/21
*Bramble Berry (BB)* -
Almond, Applejack Peel, Apple Sage, Baby Rose, Birchwood Oud, Black Amber and Lavender, Blueberry Jam, Cedar & Saffron, Crisp Apple Rose, Cranberry fig
Energy (smells like Sweet Tart Gummies), Espresso, Fresh Mango,
Fresh Snow, Grapefruit Lily, Kumquat, Kentish Rain,
Lavender chamomile, Lemon Verbena, Lime, Lingonberry Spice, Lush Succulent, Midnight Waters, Peach Prosecco, Pink Grapefruit, Pineapple & Cilantro, Pure Honey, Pumpkin Souffle , Sea Moss (accelerates) ,  Sea Salt, Sensuous Sandalwood, Vanilla Oak (none others compare - BB has the best version of this fragrance), White Ginger and Amber, White tea & Ginger, Wild Rose


*Candle Science (CS) *-
Amber Noir, Apple Harvest, Baby Powder, English Garden (accelerates),
Fraser Fir, Golden Rose, Hazelnut coffee, Lavender FO, Lilac,
Love Spell, Mistletoe, Oakmoss & Amber, Orange Blossom, peppermint & Eucalyptus, Sage & lavender

"If you are looking for Frankincense and Myrrh, so far CS has the best I tried."
Favorites from CS, but don’t know about stick - Cucumber & Mint, Plumeria, Black Rasp. Vanilla

*Day Star (DS)* - Blooming Violets, Dela Morte, Milk Sugar Kisses, Toffee Sugar Crunch, Paradise,  Salty Sailor (accelerates), Woods and Bitter Coffee

*Flaming Candle* – *UNVERIFIED suggestions* -
Lavender, Lemongrass, Seagrass & Sage, Fierce
Hawaiian Pink Hibiscus, Rosemary Mint, Bartlett Pear, Caribbean Salsa,
Eucalyptus & Spearmint, & Pink Grapefruit

*Fragrance Buddy (FB) –*
Almond Macroon (discolors to dark brown, but it is the only bakery type fragrance that I totally LOVE),  Ancient Incense, Avobath, Bob’s Flower Shop, Capuccino Espresso,
Citrus Bath, Citrus Tree, Dark Knight, Flying Fox (Jasmin Showers),
Gypsy Rose, Honey Pear Cider (discolors to a med brown.  My testers repeatedly said this was the scent of "FALL".  It is a sweet cider, not cinnamon base cider.  This fragrance changes during the cure... Do not judge it too early.  Give it time to mature and it is strong!) , Imogen Rose (Rose Goddess), Karma dupe (Life Lessons I think it's called), Kai, Leaves, Mango & Pineapple, Moonlight Path, Pepper berry Wreath ( Low MUR, but still holds), Pink Chiffon (discolors to khaki,  it turned my bright pink into a dusty rose), Plumera, Sultana (Prince Showers), Sweet Orange and Chili Pepper, Weather Vane (several Thumbs up on this particular fragrance),  White Tea and Ginger, Wild Mountain Honey (low MUR - but still holds)

*Indigo Fragrances*
Black Pepper Bergamot 


*Lone Star (LS) *-
CK -1, Cranberry Chutney, Chocolate Mint, Japanese Cherry Blossom, Juniper Breeze, Love Spell type, Mango Papaya, Midsummers Night,

*Mad Oils (now Arizona Mad Oils) – *Elderflower, Wild Hyacinth, Velvet Peppercorn

*From MMS (Majestic Mountain Sage) *-
Intense Almond, Ginger milk, Green Tea, Plumeria,
Love Spell, Relaxation, Tassie Lavender

*Micas and More –*
Brown sugar and fig, Black Raspberry and Vanilla, Lavender & Apricot,
Oakmoss & Amber, Sugared Apple, Viva La Juicy

*Nature's Garden (NG)* -
Anjou Pear Blossom, Apple Orchard, Australian Bamboo Grass,
Balsam, Baby Bee, Bayberry, Bite Me (smells like Cherry Limeade or
Fruit Punch), Bubble Luscious, Cracklin Birch, Dark Musk, Elf Sweat,
Green Irish Tweed, Hummingbird, Lemon Sugar, Love Spell (decelerates), Mango Sorbet, Mango Tangerine, Nag Champa, Pumpkin Apple Butter, The Perfect Man (use at .5 oz ppo), Passionate Kisses, Ruby Red Grapefruit, Satsuma,
Sweet Orange Chili Pepper (smells like orange sherbet.
No A slightly yellowed the soap. Strong scent after cure),
& Vanilla Champagne.

*Nurture Soap* -
Avalanche (.5 oz ppo), All Souls day (.5 oz ppo), Awaken,
Apricot (decelerates), Black Raspberry Vanilla, Carmel Coffee,
Comfort and Joy, Cucumber Melon, Earth Meets Sky, Flame Tree, Jeweled Fir (.5 oz ppo), Paramour, Peace & Love (.5 oz ppo),
Winter Wonderland,

*Oregon Trails – *Mysore Sandalwood

*Pure Fragrance *- Dragon's Blood,

*Rustic Escentuals (ES)* -
Barbershop 1920's ( I haven't found anyone's dupe to be nearly as good as RE's version), Blue Skies, Calabrian Bergamot & Violet,
Coffee House, cucumber mint, Green Tweed, Heavenly Honeysuckle,
Hippie Chick, Icy Peppermint, London Fog, Lemon Curd,
Lemon Slices, Lemon Verbena, Neroli, Oud Wood, Redwood,
Satsuma, Tuscan Fields,

*RE fragrances (continued):*
Angel Baby, Angel Heart, Blackberry Sage, Blackberry Scone, Interlude, Moscato, Ozark Forest, Red Saffron, Merlot, Tangerine Lavender, Toasted marshmallow, Cornbread (strong), Spicy Apple Peaches - (Loses peach at six months, but a wonderful cider, over a year and sticking), Pipe Smoke, & Sea Kelp,

*Soapalooza* - Bosa Nova, Tassie Lavender (doesn’t stick for everyone)

*Sweetcakes -*
Clean for Men, Cucumber Melon, Lilac is amazing, Mango Tea,
Naran Ji, Northwoods, Orange Blossom, Sandalwood, True Rose,
Yuzu, Santa's Pipe

*Wholesale Supplies PLUS (WSP)* –
Black Raspberry Vanilla, Caribbean Coconut,
Cucumber Melon (DOES NOT accelerate, others do!),
Coconut Lime Verbena, Dragons blood, Frankincense, Green Tea & Cucumber, Ice Tea Twist (use at .5 oz ppo) , Irish Spring, Lemongrass Sage, Mango Papaya, Mango Sorbet, Midsummer's Night, Monkey Farts, Nag Champa, Passionate Kisses, PERFECT MAN,
WSP pink grapefruit (is the best I've found), Rose Garden,
Sea Salt & Driftwood, Sugared Spruce,
Sun & Sand, Sweet Honeysuckle, Three Wise Men,
True Lilac (is hands down the best lilac ever), Vanilla Champagne (big seller)


----------



## math ace

Next update... I need to add Fragrance Buddy - Blueberry muffin to the list.  It discolors a dark brown, but the fragrance is good and sticks for over 9 months.

Over the summer, I've tested another 50 fragrances.... So, I'll be updating this list around December 2021.


----------



## math ace

Updated 1/12/22 -  SOME OF THESE FRAGRANCES may not be safe for use for soap according to the new IFRA rules that go into effect May 2022.

*Aztec Candle Fragrances*
Snapdragon Sorbet

*Bitter Creek Candle Fragrances*
Northwood Christmas

*Bramble Berry (BB)* -
Almond, Applejack Peel, Apple Sage, Baby Rose, Birchwood Oud, Black Amber and Lavender, Blueberry Jam, Cedar & Saffron, Crisp Apple Rose, Cranberry fig
Energy (smells like Sweet Tart Gummies), Espresso, Fresh Mango,
Fresh Snow, Grapefruit Lily, Kumquat, Kentish Rain,  Lavender chamomile, Lemon Verbena, Lime, Lingonberry Spice, Lush Succulent, Midnight Waters, Peach Prosecco, Pink Grapefruit, Pineapple & Cilantro, Pure Honey, Pumpkin Souffle , Sea Moss (accelerates) , Sea Salt, Sensuous Sandalwood, Vanilla Oak (none others compare - BB has the best version of this fragrance), White Ginger and Amber, White tea & Ginger, Wild Rose


*Candle Science (CS) *-
Amber Noir, Apple Harvest, Baby Powder, English Garden (accelerates),
Fraser Fir, Golden Rose, Hazelnut coffee, Lavender FO, Lilac,
Love Spell, Mistletoe, Oakmoss & Amber, Orange Blossom, peppermint & Eucalyptus, Sage & lavender

"If you are looking for Frankincense and Myrrh, so far CS has the best I tried."
Favorites from CS, but don’t know about stick - Cucumber & Mint, Plumeria, Black Rasp. Vanilla

*Cierra Candle Fragrances*
Datte Delight

*Day Star (DS)* - Blooming Violets, Dela Morte, Milk Sugar Kisses, Toffee Sugar Crunch, Paradise, Salty Sailor (accelerates), Woods and Bitter Coffee

*Flaming Candle* – *UNVERIFIED suggestions* -
Lavender, Lemongrass, Seagrass & Sage, Fierce
Hawaiian Pink Hibiscus, Rosemary Mint, Bartlett Pear, Caribbean Salsa,
Eucalyptus & Spearmint, & Pink Grapefruit

*Fragrance Buddy (FB) –*
Almond Macroon (discolors to dark brown, but it is the only bakery type fragrance that I totally LOVE), Ancient Incense, Avobath, Bob’s Flower Shop, Blueberry Muffin (discolors to dark brown) ,  Capuccino Espresso,  Citrus Bath, Citrus Tree, Dark Knight, Flying Fox (Jasmin Showers), Gypsy Rose (SOAP COOL less than 90 degrees or it will accelerate) ,

Honey Pear Cider (discolors to a med brown. My testers repeatedly said this was the scent of "FALL". It is a sweet cider, not cinnamon base cider. This fragrance changes during the cure... Do not judge it too early. Give it time to mature and it is strong!) ,

Imogen Rose (Rose Goddess), Karma dupe (Life Lessons I think it's called), Kai, Leaves, Mango & Pineapple, Moonlight Path, Pepper berry Wreath ( Low MUR, but still holds), Pink Chiffon (discolors to khaki, it turned my bright pink into a dusty rose), Plumera, Princess Orchid (does accelerate - plan on nothing more than layers), Sultana (Prince Showers), Sweater Weather, Sweet Orange and Chili Pepper, Weather Vane (several Thumbs up on this particular fragrance), White Tea and Ginger, Wild Mountain Honey (low MUR - but still holds)

*Indigo Fragrances*
Black Pepper Bergamot

*Lone Star (LS) *-
CK -1, Cranberry Chutney, Chocolate Mint, Japanese Cherry Blossom, Juniper Breeze, Love Spell type, Mango Papaya, Midsummers Night,

*Mad Oils (now Arizona Mad Oils) – *Elderflower, Wild Hyacinth, Velvet Peppercorn

*From MMS (Majestic Mountain Sage) *-
Intense Almond, Ginger milk, Green Tea, Plumeria,
Love Spell, Relaxation, Tassie Lavender

*Micas and More –*
Brown sugar and fig, Black Raspberry and Vanilla, Lavender & Apricot, Oakmoss & Amber, Palo Santo, Sugared Apple, Viva La Juicy

*Nature's Garden (NG)* -
Anjou Pear Blossom, Apple Orchard, Australian Bamboo Grass,
Balsam, Baby Bee, Bayberry, Bite Me (smells like Cherry Limeade or
Fruit Punch), Bubble Luscious, Cracklin Birch, Dark Musk, Elf Sweat,
Green Irish Tweed, Hummingbird, Lemon Sugar, Love Spell (decelerates), Mango Sorbet, Nag Champa, Pumpkin Apple Butter, The Perfect Man (use at .5 oz ppo), Passionate Kisses, Ruby Red Grapefruit, Satsuma,
Sweet Orange Chili Pepper (smells like orange sherbet.
No A slightly yellowed the soap. Strong scent after cure),
& Vanilla Champagne.

*Nurture Soap* -
Avalanche (.5 oz ppo), All Souls day (.5 oz ppo), Awaken,
Apricot (decelerates), Black Raspberry Vanilla, Carmel Coffee,
Comfort and Joy, Cucumber Melon, Earth Meets Sky, Flame Tree, Jeweled Fir (.5 oz ppo), Paramour, Peace & Love (.5 oz ppo),
Winter Wonderland,

*Oregon Trails – *Mysore Sandalwood

*Pure Fragrance *- Dragon's Blood,

*Rustic Escentuals (ES)* -
Barbershop 1920's ( I haven't found anyone's dupe to be nearly as good as RE's version), Blue Skies, Calabrian Bergamot & Violet,
Coffee House, cucumber mint, Green Tweed, Heavenly Honeysuckle,
Hippie Chick, Icy Peppermint, Issey Miyake, London Fog, Lemon Curd,
Lemon Slices, Lemon Verbena, Neroli, Oud Wood, Redwood,
Satsuma, Tuscan Fields,

*RE fragrances (continued):*
Angel Baby, Angel Heart, Blackberry Sage, Blackberry Scone, Interlude, Moscato, Ozark Forest, Red Saffron, Merlot, Tangerine Lavender, Toasted marshmallow, Cornbread (strong), Spicy Apple Peaches - (Loses peach at six months, but a wonderful cider, over a year and sticking), Pipe Smoke, & Sea Kelp,

*Soapalooza* - Bosa Nova, Tassie Lavender (doesn’t stick for everyone)

*Soap Making With Lisa  (has a web site and does pre-sales on facebook)*
Pomegranate Noir,  a jo malone dupe
Nectarine Blossom & Honey, a jo malone dupe
Issey Miyake

*Sweetcakes -*
Clean for Men, Cucumber Melon, Lilac is amazing, Mango Tea,
Naran Ji, Northwoods, Orange Blossom, Sandalwood, True Rose,
Yuzu, Santa's Pipe

*Waxy Flower Fragrances,  a.k.a AAA candle fragrances*
Bayberry, CK -1,  Moonbeam,

*Wholesale Supplies PLUS (WSP)* –
Black Raspberry Vanilla, Caribbean Coconut,
Cucumber Melon (DOES NOT accelerate, others do!),
Coconut Lime Verbena, Dragons blood, Frankincense, Green Tea & Cucumber, Ice Tea Twist (use at .5 oz ppo) , Irish Spring, Lemongrass Sage, Mango Papaya, Mango Sorbet, Midsummer's Night, Monkey Farts, Nag Champa, Passionate Kisses, PERFECT MAN,  WSP pink grapefruit (is the best I've found), Rose Garden,
Sea Salt & Driftwood, Sugared Spruce,
Sun & Sand, Sweet Honeysuckle, Three Wise Men,
True Lilac (is hands down the best lilac ever), Vanilla Champagne (big seller)


----------



## math ace

If you have tested anything during 2021 and would like it added to the list, just post it.
The list is for fragrances that have proved that they last at least 6 months in CP soap.


----------



## lucycat

My favorite new fragrance in 2021 was WSP's Waterlily & Bluebell;  a nice blend of a water scent and a soft floral;  strong at 6 months; slight fading at 9 months.

I also finally soaped OT's German Chamomile Tea and wondered why I had waited so long.  A nice light grassy scent.  So far,  the soap at 5 months seems as strong as when first made.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Scent retention for soaps made late December 2020, after 3 months and after 1 yr. for comparison.  Recipe was tallow based and all scents were used at 3% of batch oil wt.  FOs were added after trace. Unless otherwise indicated, scent level is what I consider to be moderate.

Majestic Mountain Sage (MMS)
Christmas Tree - yes at 3 and 12 mo.
Green Tea - yes, but weak at 12 mo; use at 5 or 6% (one of my favorite scents)
Green Tea & Cucumber - yes, predominately cucumber, at 3 and 12 mo.
Hinoki Woods - no at 3 mo; yes, weak but there at 12 mo.
Osmanthus - yes at 3 and 12 mo.
Sap Moss - yes, but weak at 3 and 12 mo.; I like this FO and would use it at a higher percentage, but it’s been discontinued.  Can anyone suggest a good replacement for this Aveda dup?

Bramble Berry
Apricot Freesia - yes at 3 and 12 mo.
Cedar & Amber - yes at 3 and 12 mo; more amber than cedar
Grapefruit & Lily - yes at 3 and 12 mo.; more grapefruit at 12 mo.
Heavenly Honeysuckle - yes at 3 mo, weak at 12 mo; use at 5-6%
Juniper & Sage - yes at 3 and 12 mo, but on the weak side; use at 5-6%
White Lily & Aloe - yes at 3 and 12 mo.
Wild Rose - yes at 3 mo, weak at 12 mo; use at 5-6%

Nurture
8th & Ocean - yes at 3 mo; weak at 12 mo; use at 5-6%.
Agave - yes at 3 mo; weak at 12 mo; use at 5-6%.
Awaken - weak at 3 mo., faint at 12 mo.
Bergamot & Honey - yes at 3 and 12 mo.
Empress - yes at 3 mo., faint at 12 mo.
Eucalyptus & Mint - yes at 3 mo; faint at 12 mo
Ginger & Lime - yes at 3 mo; faint at 12 mo
Lavender & Sage - yes at 3 mo; faint w/no lavender at 12 mo
Sambucus - yes at 3 and 12 mo.
Satsuma - weak at 3 and 12 mo.
Winter Wonderland - yes at 3 and 12 mo.

Here’s one more for good measure.  When I was checking back through archived soaps, I had a pleasant surprise when I came across a bar made in late 2019 using Tasmanian Pepperberry from WSP.  This pricey fragrance is sold as a “natural fragrance oil.” It’s still going strong.  I don’t have my 2019 notes handy, but I probably used it at 5 or 6%.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Mobjack Bay said:


> I had a pleasant surprise when I came across a bar made in late 2019 using Tasmanian Pepperberry from WSP. This pricey fragrance is sold as a “natural fragrance oil.” It’s still going strong.


*Tasmanian Pepperberry 1192*

My word! That's the most expensive FO I've ever seen! There are no reviews. Hmmm. Doesn't seem to be flying off the shelf!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Zany_in_CO said:


> *Tasmanian Pepperberry 1192*
> 
> My word! That's the most expensive FO I've ever seen! There are no reviews. Hmmm. Doesn't seem to be flying off the shelf!


Actually, it’s mostly essential oils (94.4%) plus “proprietary natural fragrance chemicals.” No synthetics in the mix.  I don’t think the constituent list was posted back when I bought it in 2019.  It really is a beautiful scent.  The full list of ingredients is *here*.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Mobjack Bay said:


> The full list of ingredients is *here*.


Oh my. That's like a United Nations blend of essential oils!


----------

